# Fluorocarbon



## EHL (17. November 2009)

Hallo Boardies, 
zur Zeit hört man immer öfter das man mit Fluorocarbon bzw. Hardmono mehr Fische fängt das das Material für den Fisch unsichtbar sein soll. Das mit der Abriebfestigkeit und Bissfestigkeit gegenüber scharfen Hechtzähnen kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz glauben. Ich verwende bis heute zum Spinnangeln als Vorfachmaterial fast ausschließlich 49-fädigen Stahl. 
Mich würde interessieren was euere Meinungen und Ergebnisse zu Fluorocarbon-Vorfächern ist. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass hier Erfahrungen von Anglern für Angler ausgetauscht werden. Testberichte in Fachzeitschriften sind doch meistens..... gesponsort?


----------



## antonio (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

nicht schon wieder.

antonio


----------



## Bungo (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und verwende Titan oder Stahlvorfach für Hechte.
2 von 5 Großhechten habe ich verloren weil das ach so toll angepriesene Hardmono glatt durchgebissen wurde.

Flourocarbon ist noch weniger Hechtsicher.
Obs die Fische weniger sehen... Also ich hab im Sommer bei der Feinen Fischerei mit der Trockenfliege keinen Unterschied zwischen Mono und Flourocarbon bemerkt.
Ich bezweifel dass ein Hecht der agressiv auf den Köder geht da nen Unteschied macht.


----------



## Bellyboater (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und lies dir mal alles durch.

Klick

Klack


----------



## EHL (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich wollte hier auf keinen Fall ein oft diskutiertes Thema wieder hervorholen. Mich hat halt wirklich euere Meihnung interessiert. Ich selbst denke das die Verwendung solcher Materialien nicht notwendig ist. Alles Geldschneiderei der Geräteindustrie.

Ich selbst verwende fast nur Stahl wenn Hechte vorkommen. Die Zander stört es nicht.
 Ich hatte einmal ein Versuch gestartet und habe als Vorfach beim Vertikalangeln auf Zander eine 35er harte monofile genommen. Diese hatte nach etlichen Zanderbissen keinerlei Beschädigung, warum auch.
Selbst bin ich der Meinung das man mit diesen unsichtbaren, grins, Schnüren nicht mehr Fische fängt.
Einer fängt an darüber in den Fachzeitschriften zu schreiben, plötzlich melden sich andere Profis zu Wort und sind ebenfalls der Meihnung das es ohne fluo und Hardmono nicht mehr geht. Es ist ein Lacher. Ich angele seit über dreißig Jahren. Die meißte Zeit erfolgreich mit der Spinnrute auf Zander. Ich hatte dieses Thema heute einmal reingesetzt weil ich einfach einmal wissen wollte was ihr über solche Vorfächer denkt....
Angler in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben jeden neuen Köder in der Box, jedesmal ist es der Köder schlecht hin. Über die Saison gesehen habe ich deutlich mehr gefangen als meine Kollegen. ******* , ich steigere mich schon wieder rein hier, eigentlich wollte ich nur damit sagen das man nicht jeden Quatsch kaufen sollte der auf dem Markt ist. So etwas ist was für unsere "Rutenkosmetiker" unter den Anglern. Ich weiß wovon ich hier rede, ich selbst hatte ein paar jahre ein Fachgeschäft und bin in unserer Region relativ bekannt als Spinnangler. Ich möchte aber nicht das sich hier jemand von meiner rein privaten Meinung angegriffen fühlt. Wer erhlich fragt, bekommt auch eine ehrliche Antwort.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



EHL schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> zur Zeit hört man immer öfter das man mit Fluorocarbon bzw. Hardmono mehr Fische fängt


 
Wenn Du nicht gerade in einem klaren Gebirgsee angelst, fängst Du nicht mehr.

(Auch wenn ein spezieller Grosshändler von mir mich jetzt erschlagen wird..:q)


----------



## wäcki (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

wenn die fische wirklich so empfindlich wären, warum beißen sie dann auf einen wobbler der mit zwei großen drillingen bestückt ist? oder auf einen gummifisch der eine rießen bleikugel vorm gesicht hatt? Ich finde das mit fluorocarbon alles übertrieben und bleibe beim guten alten stahl!

grüße wäcki


----------



## Räuberspinner (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Probiers aus, bilde dir deine eigene Meinung und entscheide selbst ob es was für dich ist oder nicht.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Hi,
Also du hast vollkommen Recht ,wenn du sagst das die Sache mit Hardmono nur Geldschneiderei ist! Ich hatte Das Zeug schon einige Male in der Hand und hatte mich auch schon dazu durchgerungen es zu kaufen! Da hab ich mal den Verkäufer gefragt,und der meinte das ich mier lieber ein vernünftiges Stahlvorfach kaufen soll! So jetz bleibt ne Frage offen: Wenn der es selber ******** findet -warum verkauft er s dann? Ich hab ne Antwort drauf: Manche Leute sind so auf die Werbung in Angelzeitschriften abgefahrn das die das Zeug einfach kaufen! So nu geht man in den Angelladen ,man hat vllt ein Hechtwochenende geplant und kauft sich ka 10 FC Vorfächer! Nun kommt man am See an Wirft und Wirft und plötzlich hängt der 20 Pfünder Hecht und dann hängt der auch gleich schon nicht mehr,weil er abgerissen ist! Ja und dann betrachtet man sein Vorfach und merkt das FC vollkommener Blödsinn ist! Man hat aber nix anderes mehr mit an Vorfachmaterial! Nun leiben einem 2 Möglichkeiten entweder man fährt nach Hause , oder man angelt zum leiden der Fische mit dem FC weiter!
Mir ist aber auch eins aufgefallen,auf der Tafel wo die Vorfächer hingen beim Händler stand nix von Hechtsicher! Also wenn man nicht den Verkäufer fragt hat man verloren!
Ich jedenfalls vertraue auf Stahlvorfächer und zwar entweder das gute 7*7 von Jenzi oder auf das Prologic softflex Wire bei angeln mit dem KöFi! Und nebenbei gesagt ist FC auch keineswegs "unsichtbar"!
mfg


----------



## Khaane (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Das evtl. "Plus" an Fisch geht eher auf die höhere Beweglichkeit von Mono-Vorfächern in Bezug auf Stahlvorfächern, insbesondere mit leichten Ködern zurück.

Gezielt auf Hecht mit Fluocarbon ist absurd, da musst du schon mindestens 0,70er Schnur nehmen, damit der die Schnur nicht wegraspelt und selbst dann würde ich ein ungutes Gefühl beim Drill haben. 

Habe schon mehrfach gute Hechte wg. Mono verloren. (waren aber Beifang)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das evtl. "Plus" an Fisch geht eher auf die höhere Beweglichkeit von Mono-Vorfächern in Bezug auf Stahlvorfächern, insbesondere mit leichten Ködern zurück.



Wenn man die Durchmesser benutzt die als "hechtsicher" angegeben werden bleibt davon auch nicht mehr viel übrig - ein HM-Vorfach in 0,70mm und ein Flexonit in 0,27mm sind von der Beweglichkeit her kein Vergleich. Bei schweren Ködern mag das egal sein, bei kleineren ist das Flexonit klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



wäcki schrieb:


> wenn die fische wirklich so empfindlich wären, warum beißen sie dann auf einen wobbler der mit zwei großen drillingen bestückt ist? oder auf einen gummifisch der eine rießen bleikugel vorm gesicht hatt?




|good:

Oder auf einen Spinner, der mit einem Fisch ja gar keine Ähnlichkeit besitzt?
Die Überlegung der Industrie ist eine ganz einfache:
Umso mehr leicht unterschiedliche Produkte ich anbiete (z.B. eine "spezielle" Rute für eine Fischart, oder eben ein "spezielles" Vorfach für eine Fischart), desto mehr wird der Konsument, insofern er mehr als eine Fischart beangelt, dann auch kaufen.
Brauchen tut das meiste davon kein Mensch.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Oder auf einen Spinner, der mit einem Fisch ja gar keine Ähnlichkeit besitzt?
> Die Überlegung der Industrie ist eine ganz einfache:
> ...



Sehr richtig!
Es geht meiner meinung nur darum,das FC die grösste Verarsche ist! Es wird überall geworben das es unsichtbar und Hechtsicher sei - was is es davon? Gar Nix! So wenn man es also betrügerischer Weise als "unsichtbar" verkauft , tut das nix,außer das man vllt weniger fangen würde ! Aber wenn man das Zeug als absolut Hechtsicher vertreibt dann schadet das nicht bloß der Fängigkeit wie im 1.Fall (was ja letztendlich nur dem Angler schadet) sondern auch dem Hecht! Wenn der einmal nen Riesen Wobbler ,womöglich mit 3 Drillingen im Maul hat is dieser Fisch zum Tode verurteilt! Und das ist es was mich daran so aufregt! Und teuer is das Zeug noch obendrein!
Also das mit dem FC ist meiner Meinung nach ein riesen Betrug und das Zeug gehört , allein den Fischen wegen verboten!
mfg|wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Da ja hier so viele Experten sind, hier eine Anmerkung: Der Hecht reagiert nicht nur auf optische Reize sondern noch mehr auf Druckwellen im Wasser. Das erklärt, warum Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler und Co auch fangen.

Aber es scheinen auch viele Leute nicht zu wissen, das es erhebliche Unterschiede im Bereich FC gibt und das es zur Selbstverständlichkeit gehört, das nach einem Hechtbiss das Vorfach kontrolliert werden muss, egal um welches Material es sich handelt! Es wäre auch schön, mal zu erfahren, mit welchen FC´s Ihr alle so die schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habt, zu wie viel Prozent es rein war oder ein Gemisch und nicht zu guter letzt der Durchmesser. Also geht doch mal einfach mehr ins Detail, macht Ihr doch alle bei Ruten, Rollen und Ködern so, warum nicht auch bei der FC oder HM???

Es gibt ja schließlich auch gute und schlechte monofile Schnüre und selbst bei den geflochtenen gibts drastische Unterschiede.

@Martin: Alleine schon die Überschrift des Threats sagt ja vieles aus: Es sollen *nur NEGATIVE* Erfahrungen geschrieben werden! Es gibt auch genug Beispiele, das Flexonit oder Stahlvorfächer schon gerissen sind! Es haben dort alle über durchgebissenes Hardmono geschrieben, keiner über FC und keiner hat geschrieben, das das Vorfach nach jedem Biss kontrolliert wurde. Und in den letzten zwei Jahren hat sich auch ein bissle was am FC getan.

Und zu guter letzt: Selbst Veit Wilde (Der sollte ja dem einen oder anderem als Raubfischspezi noch bekannt sein) angelt momentan nur noch mit einer 55iger FC und fängt mehr Hecht denn je!


----------



## Drachko (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

misch mich mal kurz ein 

siehe einfach unten


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Nein, ich schreibe nichts schön!! Ich frage nach direkten Erfahrungen mit speziellen Materialien! Es wir hier immer nur auf den HM und FC rumgehackt und kaum einer nennt Marken und Stärken, geschweige Preise! Und da habe ich mir es glatt mal nicht verkneifen können, etwas zu hinterfragen. Und das ist schon zu viel des guten für dich??

Ist mir alles ein klein wenig zu oberflächlich,  |kopfkrat teilweise komplett überholt, was die Meinungen angeht. Sorry, wenn ich lese, das mal vor 3 oder 4 Jahren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wurden (ist ja auch wirklich traurig für die Hechte!) gibts anscheinend nur noch die Möglichkeit, GRUNDSÄTZLICH ALLES neue zu verteufeln, ohne über das aktuelle Material wirklich Bescheid zu wissen.

Aber du selbst bietest jetzt mit deinem Statement eine Bescheinigung: Du bist auf keiner meiner Fragen eingegangen, sondern: Es war schlecht oder ich habe mal von schlechten Erfahrungen gehört und das reicht mir bis zum Ende meines Anglerlebens!


----------



## neukowski (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich sehe auch nichts schlechtes in fc. hält problem los -bei mir auch nach 5 hechten am tag.Wenn ma aber nur 0.30er fischt is klar . nur bei einem versuch mit Hartmono hat mir ma einer eins gekappt .


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ja sicher ,genau ich nehm dmnächst wenn ich auf Hecht gehe nen 1mm Vorfach! Ja Genau und auf Barsch am besten ne 0.50er Schadet ja nie, die haben ja auch ganz schön Zähne... ! Mein Gott es gibt nix über ein Stahlvorfach , das ist der Punkt! Klaar ist n Stahlvorfach sichtbar aber das so "unsichbare" FC is ja genaus so sichtbar... Warum soll ich bitte schön mit ne FC Vorfach von 0.55mm Angeln wenn ich doch ein ,weichen,dünnes und vorallem *99 % hechtsicheres*  Stahlvorfach nehmen kann! Normalerweise ist es sogar in einem Gewässer mit Hechtbestand verboten mit nem FC Vorfach zu angeln , weil auf den Tageskarten (zumindest aus den Seen die ich kenne) steht drauf: Raubfischangeln mit Spinn oder Naturködern nur mit einem D´Stahl oder Kevlarvorfach!!!  So jetz kommt wieder: Kevlar ist genau so wenig Hechtsicher wie FC! Meine Antwort: NEIN! Ich hatte ma bei einer Bootstour meine Stahlvorfächer am Ufer vergessen! ( Wir hatten nen Aalanstitz gemacht und sind dann Morgens zum Spinnfischen mit dem Boot raus gefahren! So nun hattte niemand von uns ein Stahlvorfach mit! Aber ich hatte noch ne Spuhle Kevlar mit 7Kg Tragkraft vom Zandervorfach in der Tasche! Jo dran gemacht und dann hat mein Kollege n 80er hecht drauf gefangen, und mehrere Schniepel auf ein und das selbe Vorfach was am Ende noch ohne jede Beschädigung war! 
Also Fakt ist: In nem Gewässer wo es einen Hechtbestand gibt ,würde ich immer ein Stahlvorfach nehmen! In einem Gewässer wo es keine Hechte und vllt nur Zander gibt nehme ich normale 0.25er -0.30er Monovorfächer!#6

Ach so , hier wollte ja noch jemand wissen mit was für FC ich schlecht Erfahrungen gemacht hab: Jackson Das ( 0.45)
Iron Claw (ka) und noch irgend eins - weiss aber nicht mehr welches!|bigeyes
mfg !
P.S : Ich steh dazu was ich schreibe!


----------



## padotcom (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ja sicher ,genau ich nehm dmnächst wenn ich auf Hecht gehe nen 1mm Vorfach! Ja Genau und auf Barsch am besten ne 0.50er Schadet ja nie, die haben ja auch ganz schön Zähne... ! Mein Gott es gibt nix über ein Stahlvorfach , das ist der Punkt! Klaar ist n Stahlvorfach sichtbar aber das so "unsichbare" FC is ja genaus so sichtbar... Warum soll ich bitte schön mit ne FC Vorfach von 0.55mm Angeln wenn ich doch ein ,weichen,dünnes und vorallem *99 % hechtsicheres* Stahlvorfach nehmen kann! Normalerweise ist es sogar in einem Gewässer mit Hechtbestand verboten mit nem FC Vorfach zu angeln , weil auf den Tageskarten (zumindest aus den Seen die ich kenne) steht drauf: Raubfischangeln mit Spinn oder Naturködern nur mit einem D´Stahl oder Kevlarvorfach!!! So jetz kommt wieder: Kevlar ist genau so wenig Hechtsicher wie FC! Meine Antwort: NEIN! Ich hatte ma bei einer Bootstour meine Stahlvorfächer am Ufer vergessen! ( Wir hatten nen Aalanstitz gemacht und sind dann Morgens zum Spinnfischen mit dem Boot raus gefahren! So nun hattte niemand von uns ein Stahlvorfach mit! Aber ich hatte noch ne Spuhle Kevlar mit 7Kg Tragkraft vom Zandervorfach in der Tasche! Jo dran gemacht und dann hat mein Kollege n 80er hecht drauf gefangen, und mehrere Schniepel auf ein und das selbe Vorfach was am Ende noch ohne jede Beschädigung war!
> Also Fakt ist: In nem Gewässer wo es einen Hechtbestand gibt ,würde ich immer ein Stahlvorfach nehmen! In einem Gewässer wo es keine Hechte und vllt nur Zander gibt nehme ich normale 0.25er -0.30er Monovorfächer!#6
> 
> Ach so , hier wollte ja noch jemand wissen mit was für FC ich schlecht Erfahrungen gemacht hab: Jackson Das ( 0.45)
> ...


 
Du weißt aber schon was du da schreibst? Wie lange angelst du denn schon mit Stahl oder FC? Unglaublich solche Versessenheit und Belehrung.


----------



## wobbler68 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Bei mir kam es schon öfters vor das beim Angeln mit Tauwurm Hechte (max 65cm)gebissen haben. Da hielt das mono Vorfach .
Wenn es schnell beim montieren gehen soll beisse ich schon mal mit meinen Zähnen Schur durch.
Mono - kein Problem ,Hard Mono - kein Probelm ,Stahl - Aua .
Deshalb kommt beim Hechtangeln nur Stahl in Frage.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ja wie lange angele ich schon mit Stahl? Regulär seit meinem 10 Geburtztag , also seit dem JuFi Schein! Und glaubt ma die Erfahrung um das zu wissen hab ich.... mir geht das echt auf die Nerven,immer wenn ich meine Meinung äußere ,stimmt das aus eurer Sicht nicht weil ich ja noch keine Erfahrung habe! Ich geh angeln seit ich Laufen kann ,das sind also jetzt ca 12 Jahre!|bigeyes
Und einer der im Sommer jeden Tag + Nacht ( In den Ferien und an den We s) am Wasser verbringt,seis zum Spinnfischen,Zander+Aal Ansitz.Feedern,Stippen,Karpfenansitz oder Fliegenfischen der wird wohl irgendwann auch mal n bisschen Ahnung haben ,oder nicht! Ich gebe auch zu das der Hecht nicht mein Hauptzielfisch ist,das ist der Zander! Trotzdem angele ich gern und oft auf Hecht und sammele da so meine Erfahrungen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@Fishcatcher: Halt mal den Ball flach. Das Du eventuell noch nicht seit 25 Jahren auf Raubfisch angelst ist ja offensichtlich, oder? Dein Beispiel mit dem Kevlar zeigt es ja deutlich: Nur weil man mit einem Vorfach einen Fisch landen konnte heisst das nix. Zahnkontakt ist das entscheidende Problem, hatte den das Kevlar? Vermutlich nicht, denn da sind geflochtene Schnüre und Kevlar eben absolut empfindlich. Eventuellm solltest Du Deine "Erfahrungen" ein bisschen mehr untermauern.

Auch mit Mono/FC/HM kann man Fische fangen, gerade bei konstant eingeleierten Ködern wie Spinner, Blinker etc sogar recht problemlos, weil oft das Vorfach keinen Kontakt zu den Zähnen bekommt. Wenn aber doch, ist es oft durch.

Wenn es jetzt "neues" FC gibt das da widerstandsfähiger sein soll: Testen! Vorverurteilung finde ich Schei$e, deswegen habe ich auch um Testmuster gebeten. Wenn die da sind werde ich (wenn ich sie denn bekomme) testen, und mir dann eine Meinung bilden und die vermutlich auch hier posten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Schnur bissfest ist, aber ohne sie zumindest mal gesehen zu haben wäre es unredlich hier zu urteilen. Ich warte auf meine Muster und werde dann weitersehen.

Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt sehe ich es aber auch so: Stahl (oderTitan) ist das einzig mir bekannte Hechtsichere Vorfachmaterial. Mit Mono/HM/FC/Kevlar/Geflochtener hatte ich schon Abrisse...


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich freue mich zumindest mal zu lesen, mit welchen Materialien genau schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht worden sind. Wenn mal jeder, der zu 100 % gegen HM und FC ist, die gleichen Infos schreiben würde, wäre das mit Sicherheit auch sehr interessant. Also, WER traut sich noch?

Und ich habe doch nix dagegen, das jemand seine Meinung vertritt, aber dann muß es doch erlaubt sein, nach den Hintergründen der selbigen zu fragen. 

Das Forum heißt ja schließlich: "Fluorocarbon" und nicht "Meinung über Fluorocarbon". PS: Es gibt FC, das unter Wasser nicht zu sehen ist! Liegt halt an der Qualität!

Aber eine Anmerkung: Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit generell jedem Angler ein Probepaket gegen Selbstkostenerstattung angeboten! Es haben sich reichlich über meine Postings aufgeregt, aber nur ein Angler hat das Angebot angenommen!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Joa mein grösster Hecht den ich gefangen hab war,das muss ich zu meiner Schande eingestehn in der Tat nur sehr klein! Jetz bin ich zwar sehr unglaubwürdig geworden aber vllt sollte ich mal aufklären: Natürlich gibt es in meiner Ecke nicht nur mein HG sondern viele viele andere Talsperren! Dieses Jahr habe ich angefangen mich um einer dieser intensiver zu kümmern! Ja und ich hatte echt viele Hechte drann, so und jetz kommt das was kommen musste , sie sind mir abgerissen! Das ist mir echt Peinlich! Und warum sind sie mir abgerissen? Weil ich das FC von Jakson DS verwendet hab! Ja und ich hab nicht draus gelernt mir sind drei gute Hechte abgerissen und einer davon war richtig gut! der war kurz vor der Landung! Ja ich hab mich soo aufgeregt...! So deshalb mach ich hier das FC schlecht,weil mir dies Jahr 3 gute Hechte abgerissen sind! Es ist auch jetz nicht so das der grösste Hecht  nur 35cm hatte! Ich hab im Urlaub im Meck Pomm damals noch mit der Rute von meinem Bruder schon Hechte gefangen! Ich glaub 7stk in einer Woche , das waren alllerdings keine Riesen und da hatte ich auch noch keinen Schein ( auch keinen JuFi Schein) So und da es ja solche Experten gibt die mich hier deshalb angeschissen hätten ,habe ich das mal schön sein gelassen davon zu bericheten , aber jetz wisst ihr s ja! Die hab ich übrigends alle mit den dicken , alten,grünen Megastahlvorfächern und nem DAM Wobbler gefangen! 
Also Ich werd mich jetz raushalten! Jetz wisst ihr aber  warum ich FC hasse ,ob ihr s mir nun Glaubt oder nicht!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Also hast Du jetzt mit ~10 gelandeten und 3 abgerissenen Hechten eine Langzeitstudie erstellt?

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Manchmal muss man nicht bei jedem Thema mitreden...

|sagnix


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Gegenfrage: Wenn du mit einem bestimmten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, sind deswegen alle sch.....?? Ich kenne genug Leute, die auch mit Stahl oder Flexo Abrisse hatten. Und??

Zumindest zeigts doch wohl eines: Mit FC hattest du erheblich mehr Hechtbisse und die waren auch erheblich größer!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

geil er is herrlich :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Abrisse kannst Du mit allem haben, Verarbeitungsfehler und Schwäche durch Knicke etc gibt es bei jedem Material. Was ich aber bei Stahl oder Titan noch nie gesehen oder gehört habe ist das beim Biss ohne Druck auf dem Vorfach der Fisch ab ist - bei den anderen Vorfachmaterialien habe ich das selber schon erlebt. Mir geht es also nicht um *Abrisse *(=Materialfehler/Abnutzung/Überlastung) sondern um *Abbisse* (einfach durch ohne die vorgenannten Sachen, die hier ja zusätzlich auch noch auftreten können!)

Deswegen bin ich auf die Testmuster gespannt, die werde ich erst mal an Zahnreihen testen, und wenn Sie da gut aussehen in der Praxis. Dann werde ich mich wieder melden...


----------



## fantazia (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ich geh angeln seit ich Laufen kann ,das sind also jetzt ca 12 Jahre!|bigeyes


Moin,

du bist 13 Jahre und angelst also seit 12 Jahren.Mag ja sein das du da schonmal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hast aber richtig Erfahrung gesammelt hast du da sicher noch keine.Das kommt halt erst mit den Jahren und zunehmenden Alter.Klar hat man mit 13 Jahren auch schon einige Sachen erlebt und schöne Fische gefangen aber die Erfahrung fehlt in so jungen Jahren meistens halt noch.Schon alleine aus Kostengründen und den nicht vorhanden Führerschein+Auto um verschiedene Gewässer kennen zu lernen.

Manchmal kommt es halt bisschen komisch rüber wenn da ein Jungangler so spricht als wenn er schon Jahrzehnte angelt.
Ist aber nicht böse gemeint.


Mfg Olli


----------



## padotcom (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Es geht ja garnicht drum, wer wieviele Hechte in seiner Karriere gefangen hat.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, das ein Hecht sich den Köder schnappt, dann absolut Stahl. Keine Frage.

Aber das FC zu verteufeln, halt ich für unangemessen. Bei uns beissen die Zander sehr schlecht. Und wenn es mir dabei hilft, Vertrauen in meine Technik und in mein Tackle, aufzubauen, dann benutz ich das. Das es völlig unsichtbar ist, behaupten die wenigsten. Das es deutlich weniger zu sehen ist, unter Wasser, kann man aber auch nicht abstreiten. Ob dein Zielfisch nun öfter beisst, musst du selbst feststellen.

Übrigens hab ich schon so einige Hechte mit FC gefangen. Keine Riesen. Mir ist noch nie einer abgerissen. Ich war aber schon Live dabei, als es mal passierte. Deswegen, immer Stahl bei Hechtgefahr.


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@alle: Der Junge ist 13!! Das er sich nicht so artikulieren kann wie ein 20jähriger oder älterer ist klar. Jeder sollte da mal an seine eigene Jugend zurück erinnern!

@Schleienstefan: Sorry, das du einige Tage länger warten musstest, hatte die Zahlung übersehen.


----------



## Bungo (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Es ist auch mal die Frage, darf man FC überhaupt überall verwenden?
Bei uns muss geeignetes Raubfischvorfach verwendet werden, dazu gehören laut Aussage von Leuten aus dem Vorstand Hartmono, Stahl und Titan.
Da fällt also FC schonmal raus.

Bei mir war es Climax Hartmono was durchgebissen wurde.
Das andere weiß ich nicht mehr genau, lässt sich aber herausfinden.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen dass der Fisch wenige Meter vor mir direkt unter der Oberfläche gebissen hat, deshalb konnte ich sehen dass extrem viel Vorfach mit "inhaliert" wurde.
Das erhöht wahrscheinlich die Gefahr eines Abrisses enorm.

Prinzipiell kann ich auch mit normalem Mono Hechte fangen. Einem Kumpel ist das schon paar mal ohne Abriss gelungen, da der Fisch einfach nicht tief genug geschluckt hat.

Ich persönlich werde nie wieder mit Hartmono auf Hecht gehen, denn innerhalb weniger Tage 2 verschiedene Sorten Hartmono die versagt haben war zu viel.


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Dann lasse deinen Vorstand mal in die aktuelle ESOX schauen!


----------



## xxxtside (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

hab mir grad popcorn geholt - geiler fred! :m


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Einen Bericht, den ein freier Mitarbeiter OHNE meine Einwirkung oder gegen Bezahlung durch mich geschrieben hat! Aber da dir das nicht passt, wirst du auch dagegen wieder sticheln!!  

PS: Warte aber immer noch auf einige genauere Angaben deiner bis dato verwendeten Vorfächer, ich glaube, das möchten auch noch mehrere wissen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Schade das hier schon wieder Beiträge editiert/gelöscht wurden. Hätte ich doch direkt drauf antworten sollen...

Wenn ich das Material getestet habe werde ich drüber schreiben, egal in welche Richtung das Ergebnis ausfällt. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Testberichte in Angelzeitschriften sind zum großen Teil das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie gedruckt werden. Das muss aber nicht heissen, das dort nicht auch wirklich mal gute Sachen getestet werden. Nicht alles neue ist gut, aber eben auch nicht alles schlecht.

Deswegen habe ich mir die Testmuster bestellt, und kann nur anderen Interessierten Anglern raten sich das Material auch mal zu bestellen. Ich werde das Material mal testen, erst "trocken" und wenn ich dann noch Vertrauen habe auch am Wasser. Dann wird sich ja zeigen was ich davon halte. 

Vorverurteilungen und Kaffeesatzlesen ist hier genauso an gebracht wie z.B. bei den Zinkgußgetrieben der aktuellen Shimano-Modelle - nach Meinung einiger Rollenexperten sollten die ja bei Belastung recht schnell kaputtgehen, bisher scheint es keine Probleme zu geben. Auch bei Raubfischvorfächern könnte es ja durchaus mal was neues gutes geben - lasst es uns wenigstens anschauen bevor wir es beurteilen. Und eben nicht nur ob man damit einen Fisch aus dem Wasser bekommt, sondern auch welche Belastung das Vorfach dabei hatte. Wenn der Haken in der Lippe hängt kommt das Vorfach nicht mit Zähnen in Kontakt!

Wenn mein Ergebnis negativ ausfällt werde ich das deutlich sagen - aber eben auch wenn es positiov ist. Also abwarten bis das Material kommt... Ich hoffe mal vor dem Wochenende, unter der Woche habe ich kaum Zeit, da ist es stockdunkel wenn ich das Büro verlasse...


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Weil du so auf mich bezogen schreibst! Sicherlich ist es möglich, Berichte "zu beeinflussen", das habe ich nicht gemacht und werde ich nicht machen. Lutz Hülße wird sich hüten, aus Gefallen her seinen guten Namen, den er nun mal hart erarbeitet hat, durch eine gefälschte Produktvorstellung oder gefakten Bericht zu ruinieren! Er hat Jahre für den Ruf, den er jetzt hat, verdammt ziehlstrebig und hart gearbeitet!

Aber: Du verteufelst HM und FC als Vorfach und schreibst dann aber später, das du das nie als Vorfach genutzt hast und bist recht angriffslustig, wenn es jemand macht. Schade!

Ganz ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich von dir erwartet, das du geschrieben hättest, du hättest schon mehrere Vorfächer getestet und mit allen Hechte verloren!

Stefan: Ich freue mich über jede ehrliche und gerechte Kritik, sei es positiv oder negativ. Hauptsache gerecht!


----------



## KHof (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Meint Ihr wirklich daß es notwendig ist daß jeder seinen eigenen Hecht verliert?
Heutzutage ist es möglich von den Erfahrungen anderer zu profitieren und daraus zu lernen.

Ich bin leider einer von denen die sich einen Jerk abbeißen ließen bevor sie auf Titan/Stahl zurückwechselten.


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@KHof: Welches genau in welcher Stärke hast du denn genommen?


----------



## skally (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

ALso ich benutze FC von Scierra 22er/18er ca 7€ im schnitt kosten die 50m.

Und ich sag mal so, ich fische damit nur auf Forellen, ob Mefo, Rainbow, Browntrout oder oder oder. Ich habe das gefühl das mir diese FC mehr Fische bringt, besonders in den klaren See-Gewässern Norwegens, ob mit FliFi oder so geschleppt mit ner Fliege. Auch tüdeltechnisch habe ich das gefühl das es weniger zur Perücke kommt beim auswerfen. Denke das liegt an der zusätzlichen Steifheit im vergleich zu normalen Mono`s. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem FC. 
Gibt aber auch zeiten wo ich denke das ich mir lieber ne neue Schnur für Vorfächer testen sollte.

Zur Hechtthematik kann ich leider nichts sagen, außer das mein Fliegenlehrer von "damals" auf Hardmono schwört. Beim Fliegenfischen auf Hecht. Denke aber das liegt daran weil sich Stahlvorfächer blöde werfen lassen. Aber keine Ahnung davon. 

Achja, habe dieses Jahr das erste mal mit FC auf Aal gefischt. An einen Abend gab es 9 Schnürsenkel + 3 Schlangen. Aber dazu muss noch gesagt werden habe nicht getestet ob ne normale Mono an den Abend auch getan hätte. 

Grüße


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Dann schreibe doch mal WELCHE FC´s und HM gerissen worden sind und welche Stärken die hatten


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich habe nicht gefragt, welche DU verwendet hast, sondern welche verwendet wurden! Kein Leseproblem von mir! Und es ist komisch, das man gerade auf die direkten Fragen nur zögerlich oder keine Antworten bekommt!

Auch wäre es die erste Frage, die ich jedem stellen würde, was genau verwendet wurde. Ist doch klar, ein 20iger oder 30iger hält den Hechtzähnen nicht stand! 

Und wenn du es genau wissen willst: Ich warte bis heute vergeblich darauf, das einer schreibt, das meins gekappt wurde!! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und das kann bis dato keiner schreiben!


----------



## KHof (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Das war irgendein dickes, steifes Zeug. Spielt auch keine Rolle, ich verdien nichts dran, auch nichts an Stahl.


----------



## Seefliege (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey:

ich stehe hier auf einem ähnlichen standpunkt wie einige vorredner: FC und HM kommen bei mir (und meinen kumpels) zum gezielten hechtangeln *nicht *in frage!!! #d

meine begründung dieser ablehnung ist janz einfach: |kopfkrat

auch ich war schon mehrfach "zeuge" von abbissen von HM-und FC-vorfächern. wobei das HM der stärke 0,60 mm vorzugsweise von großen boddenmuttis geknackt wurde, während das bei FC in ähnlichen stärken auch schon "halbstarke" vertreter schafften ... welche sorten von dem zeug das waren interessiert mich garnicht. was ich gesehen habe, reicht mir eigentlich schon.

ich bin prinzipiell sehr aufgeschlossen neuen dingen gegenüber, aber hier der meinung, dass man schon aus den fehlern und pleiten anderer angler lernen sollte! gerade wenn es um das verangeln und zunageln von hechtmäulern mit großdrillingen geht ... #q

also wer ist den hier ignorant praktischen erfahrungen gegenüber? #c

nun scheint es ja der fall zu sein, dass uns hier (wieder mal) "der heilige gral" der raubfischvorfächer angepriesen werden soll. ganz entgegen den langjährigen erfahrungen so vieler angler hier, von denen einige mit sicherheit zu den vielanglern und -fängern zu zählen sind. 
kann ja sein, dass das hochgelobte material tatsächlich besser standhält, aber wenn ich's mir janz jenau überlege, will ich die hechte, denen ich so mit meinen ködern begegne, eben nicht als versuchskaninchen zur beweisführung benutzen. das wäre unfair und mit sicherheit nicht waidgerecht ... 

wenn fischgeile "hochfrequenzfänger" sowie sog. raubfischspezis sich hierzu hergeben, bitte schön. im interesse der fische schaue ich mir die testphase in aller ruhe mal aus sicherer entfernung an ...


----------



## Case (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Mir hat mal ein 50er Hecht das 7x7 Stahlvorfach ( 6 Kg ) durchgeschruppt.
Seither weiß ich, dass außer 1x7 oder 1x12 Stahl ( Titan hab' ich noch nicht getestet ) nichts in Frage kommt. 

Wobei ich Kollegen habe, die seit Jahren mit heftigen mono-Vorfächern angeln
und deswegen eigentlich auch kaum einen Hecht verlieren.


Case


----------



## TRANSformator (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich persönlich fische eigentlich nur dünnen 7x7 Stahl, habe aber hauptsächlich im letzten Jahr vermehrt Fluorocarbon getestet. 
Zugegeben, speziell Zander fing ich in der Zeit jedoch verstärkt. Hecht und Barsch verhielt sich wie beim Stahl. Ob das nun eher Zufall war, kann ich nicht sicher beurteilen, dafür müsste ich länger und regelmäßiger testen.
Ich habe damals testweise die 50 cm Fertigvorfächer in 0,60 mm von Balzer aus der Edition des Faulenzers probiert. Ich hatte damit keinen Abriss, was:

1. darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass der Hecht beim Spinnfischen meistens recht weit vorne gehakt wird und das Vorfach so meist nur wenig mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt.

2. die meisten Hechte in meiner Gegend keine Meterriesen sind und außerdem in der Vielzahl der Fälle recht nah am Ufer beißen, ergo dauerte der Drill meist nur kurz.

Irgendwann biss dann mal ein ca. 80iger Hecht auf einen kleinen Gummi direkt nach dem Auswerfen (also relativ weit draußen). Der Drill war recht unspektakulär, dauerte aber eben etwas länger. Zusätzlich hatte der Hecht den kleinen Köder gut inhaliert, so dass er mit den Zähnen diesmal sehr gut am Vorfach raspeln konnte. Ich sah schon beim Keschern, dass das Vorfach arg mitgenommen war. Sicher hat es gehalten, aber diesem Vorfach hätte ich keinen weiteren Fisch (auch etwas nicht "hecht-artiges") zumuten wollen. Das Vorfach war definitiv kurz vorm Abriss, wenn der Hecht kurz vor dem Kescher nochmal Gas gegeben hätzte und dabie mit den Zähnen die wunde Stelle berührt hätte, wär der Abriss da gewesen. Auch wenn dies bei meinen Tests das einzige Negativbeispiel war, gab ich danach mit diesem Material das Testen auf, da ich es nun einschätzen konnte. Es ist eben nicht "bisssicher" gewesen. Über einen Einsatz dieses Materials würde ich deshalb nur beim Spinnfischen nachdenken, wenn die Gefahr eines Hechtes quasi ausgeschlossen werden kann. Beim Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch gerät der Köfi oftmals tiefer in den Hechtschlund, weshalb ich dort selbst bei geringer Hechtgefahr dieses Fluorocarbon nicht verwenden würde.

Zu dem "neuen" Material von micbrtls:
Wie neu dieses Material ist, wird erst ein ausgiebiger Test zeigen können. Eine Beurteilung mit Bezug auf andere bereits länger erhältliche Fluorocarbonschnüre halte ich für unangebracht. Es wird nunmal weiter entwickelt und auch bei anderen Dingen gab es immer die Situation, dass bestimmte Produkte erst mit fortschreitender Entwicklung die Tauglichkeit in bestimmten Einsatzgebieten bieten konnten. Sicher wird einem oft etwas von der Werbung versichert, was dann nicht gehalten wird, aber das weiß man immer erst hinterher.
Deshalb finde ich das Material von micbrtls erstmal interessant und wäre an einem Versuch/Test interessiert. Erst danach erlaube ich mir ein Urteil, solange sollte man fair bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Wizard2 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

hi hatte ein hardmono abriß beim werfen (0,4) und einen hecht samt jerk (0,6) beides balzer shark attack  oder so. außerdem schwingen die vorfächer beim jerken.


----------



## Esox79 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Moin
also ich fische seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Fluorocarbon von MB-Fishing in der Stärke 0,81 und 0,88mm und hatte noch keinen Abbiss, wobei einige Hechte den Köder voll inhaliert haben. Habe sogar mehrere Tage mit ein und dem selben Vorfach gefischt und es waren nur leichte Schrammen vorhanden. Ich war sonst ein Anhänger von Titan, aber meine Bissquote ist um ein vielfaches höher mit dem FC als mit dem Titan. Muss ehrlich sagen seit ich mit FC fische, liegt mein Titan in der Ecke und staubt ein. 
Ich finde das nur der sich ein Urteil über dieses Material bilden darf, ist der der es auch schon über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt hat!
P.S. Bester Tag mit dem FC waren über 20 Hechte.


----------



## Parasol (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Hallo,



Esox79 schrieb:


> Moin
> also ich fische seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Fluorocarbon von MB-Fishing in der Stärke 0,81 und 0,88mm und hatte noch keinen Abbiss, wobei einige Hechte den Köder voll inhaliert haben. Habe sogar mehrere Tage mit ein und dem selben Vorfach gefischt und es waren nur leichte Schrammen vorhanden. ................................................................



also ich fahre trotz Schnee mit Sommerreifen und hatte noch keinen Unfall, wobei usw................................................


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> also ich fahre trotz Schnee mit Sommerreifen und hatte noch keinen Unfall, wobei usw................................................




#6#6#6

Besser hätte man es kaum sagen können! Und dann auch noch so an die aktuelle Wetterlage angepasst... :vik:


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Was sind denn die beiden letzten Einträge für ein Schwachsinn? #d Ganz großes Tennis. Beruft euch mal auf das Thema oder sind wir hier im KFZ-Forum?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Was sind denn die beiden letzten Einträge für ein Schwachsinn? #d Ganz großes Tennis. Beruft euch mal auf das Thema oder sind wir hier im KFZ-Forum?


 Schon mal was von Vergleichen zur Verdeutlichung gehört..:m
Immer Winter ohne Winterreifen ist genauso benackt wie auf Hecht ohne Stahl.:m


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich habe lange mit Titan gefischt und die Bissquote biem FC ist bedeutend höher als beim Titan!!!! Und dazu noch keinen Abbiss!!!


----------



## Parasol (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Ich habe lange mit Titan gefischt und die Bissquote biem FC ist bedeutend höher als beim Titan!!!! Und dazu noch keinen Abbiss!!!



da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Soll heisen: keine Einsicht.


----------



## kotraeppchen (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich denke wenn man beispielsweise des Flexonit nutzt, ist man ganz gut bedient super flexibel, aber trotzdem Abbiss sicher. Wenn man aber ordentliches Floucarbon nimmt hält das denke ich genausogut. Kunstköder angeln nutzt ich es auch, Naturköder jedoch nicht, da bleibe ich bei Stahl.


----------



## marcel1182 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Parasol schrieb:


> da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Soll heisen: keine Einsicht.


jedem das seine oder fährst du immer strichtacho das was aufm verkehrsschild stand? wenn wir schon bei vergleichen sind 
aber ich nutz auch immer stahl bevor jetzt doofe antworten kommen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Die Hechte die ich als Beifang beim Spinnfischen auf Waller hatte, haben alle auf 1mm Fluorocarbon gebissen (ist mein Wallervorfach) und von den geschätzten 100 Hechten die ich in den Jahren als Beifang hatte, hat *kein einziger* das Vorfach auch nur ansatzweise beschädigt.
Ein guter Freund von mir fischt seit Jahren ein 13,6kg Hardmono auf Hecht und Zander und ich habe noch nie gehört oder gesehen das er einen Hecht deswegen verloren hat.

Abgesehen davon sind mir Hardmono/Fluorocarbon-Angler lieber als irgendwelche sabbelnden 30cm Stahlvorfachspinnfischer (das ist auf keinen hier bezogen!).


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. Wer von den Leuten hier hat das FC schon mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet??? Ich finde man sollte nur über eine Sache urteilen wenn man reichlich Erfahrungen verfügt. Aber Schwarzmalerei ist hier wohl an der Tagesordnung! 
Irgendwo hatte ich hier im Board gelesen das jemand einen Test mit einem Cuttermesser getätigt hat, was FC un Stahl angeht. Jetzt mal im ernst, dieser Test ist völlig realitätsfern. Wußte gar nicht das ein Hecht mit solchen Klingen im Maul rumschwimmt.;+


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Qualität und den Durchmesser an. Ich fische nur Fluorocarbon mit 1mm und hatte noch nie ein Problem damit (auch wenn sich mal ein Hecht damit aufhängen wollte). Auf der anderen Seite stand ich mal daneben als er beim DropS(chr)ot mit einem ~0,45mm Gamakatsu Fluorocarbon einen Hecht mit ~90cm nach 2mins Drill verloren hat.


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Also ich fische mit dem 0,81 und 0,88 und hatte nie Probleme damit.Fische meine Japanischen Wobbler damit und sie laufen immer noch perfekt.


----------



## Seefliege (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Esox;

also dann sei mal munter weiter mit sommerschlappen im winter unterwegs ... |peinlich les doch mal die ganzen endlosen themen zum thema "hechtsicherheit" hm und fc erst einmal durch, ehe du hier solche fragen stellst. natürlich wurde das material schon sehr ausgiebig von vielen hier getestet. in stärken bis 0,55 mm taugt es zum hechtfischen kaum, man hat viele abbisse. das werden dir alle barsch- und zanderangler, welche häufig mit dünnerem fc fischen bestätigen (wenn sie ehrlich sind und sie keine kommerziellen interessen haben, was ihr testurteil trübt bzw. fast wertlos macht ...). zum wallerfischen habe ich ne ähnliche variante wie christian im einsatz und habe damit bislang auch keinen hecht verloren. nur fc deshalb zum gezielten hechtfang einzusetzen, käme bei mir nicht in frage. in meinem hausgewässer sind hechte über 80 cm schon ziemlich rar gesäht. an den bodden sieht das ganz anders aus ... auf die dortigen monster kommt bei mir nur titanium ran. #6


----------



## Seefliege (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Esox;

und du bist sicher, dass 0,88er fc unauffälliger als ein 30 oder 40 lbs titanium ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Tja der Bodden. Komischerweise bin ich dort oft unterwegs weil ich nur ne Stunde fahren muß und dort gab es auch noch keine Probleme!
Finde das mir hier  viele Leute zu engstirnig denken und sich nur auf alte Sachen einfahren.
Ich probiere viele neue Dinge aus um meine Bissquote zu steigern.
Ich habe viele überfischte Gewässer vor der Tür und dort kamen neue Methoden besser an als z.B. der stupide Gummifisch!


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ja ist unauffälliger, halt beide Materialien einfach gegen den Himmel.


----------



## Rocardoso spin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@Miepol,...........  da muss ich ihm wohl recht geben,....FC haben sehrwohl schon viele getestet auf Herz u Nieren,..
schon alleine ich verballer im Jahr an die 100 Meter Fc beim angeln,...!! u auch ich muss sagen das Fc ab 0,41 am Drop shot langsam doch mehre Hechte sich landen lassen,..hatte auch nen Guten Hecht drauf auf nem 0,55 Fc,...der wohl gut im Maul saß...u nach 4 sec. das Fc durchgebissen hatte,...!!!  mein Kumpel u ich hatten es auch gezielt auf Hecht getestet,...u das 0,88 Fc hat bei 130 Hechten  von 35cm-1,22meter immer gehalten u es gab keinen durchbiss!!!  


Fazit: Fc kann Hechtsicher sein ab ner bestimmten Stärke..!!
zu dick is aber wieder schlecht zum Barsch u Zander fischen...!!!kompromiss ..is nun mal...dünnes Fc viel zander barsch u selten Hecht,...!!!
dickes Fc. wenig Fische bis sehr wenig Fische aber keine Fc durchbeißer.

wenn man aber wie bei uns im Bodden wirklich gezielt auf Hecht Fischt empfehle ich trotzdem Stahl oder Titan ,....in diesem sinne,..

mfg ..Rocco


----------



## micbrtls (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Tja Kaulbarschspezi: Wenn dir ein Kommentar von mir passt, wird der mal eben kopiert und etwas anders hingestellt! Es steht drin "NICHT NUR!!!!" 

Die Meinung von mehreren: Ein Hecht wird oftmals erst von den Druckwellen angesprochen und dann (Soweit möglich) optisch ins Visier genommen. Wenn Freund ESOX nix auffälliges feststellt (Farbe, Form und Lauf passt) haut der drauf. Bemerkt der das auffällige Mono, Stahl, Floxo oder was auch immer, lässt der es normaler weise sein!

Such dir doch einfach in Zukunft ein paar andere aus, die du zitieren kannst! Oder machs gefällig richt!!

Und an alle: Was bezeichnet ihr denn als dünnes oder dickes FC?


----------



## Esox79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@Kaulbarschspezi
Kannst du auch was anderes ausser Zitieren?
Bleib mal ruhig bei deinem Stahl.Wenn du ein so großer Anhänger davon bist, frage ich mich wirklich warum du deine Kommentare hier abgibst?


----------



## Stauvie (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

hast du das erste posting des threads mal gelesen? da fragt jemand nach der bissfestigkeit von fluoro und hardmono und ob es wirlich so sicher ist wie stahl.

ausserdem, was gefällt dir nicht daran, wenn jemand andere leute zitiert? macht meiner meinung nach das ganze übersichtlicher, so muss man teilweise nicht zurückblättern und schauen, worauf sich ein kommentar beziehen könnte.

was mir auch noch fehlt, ist eine stellungnahme von micbrtls bezüglich des abbisses seines bekannten, der sein hechtsicheres vorfach fischt.

es gibt auch noch einige andere themen im leben, bei denen einige leute uneinsichtig bleiben, ich sag nur kleine gummihütchen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

FC-Umsatzeinbruch? Oder warum wird das durchgekaute Thema wiederbelebt? 

Ich konstatiere, FC unter 0,55 ist nicht Hechtsicher ab 0,80 müssen sie lange kauen, wobei die latente Gefahr des Durchbisses immer da ist.

Letztens hatte ich ein gutes 80er FC in der Hand (Marke egal). Der Eindruck war nicht  all zu schlecht. Aber an dem Tampen laufen Hardbaits bis 7" bescheiden. Beim Jiggen braucht man mehr Blei, da der Wasserwiderstand höher ist (vermute ich...), jedenfalls braucht man mehr. Das Köder-Vorfachsystem ist wind- und stömungsanfälliger, somit ist eine exakte Führung (wichtig an schwierigen Tagen) auf Distanz schwerer durchzuführen.
Jerken unter 6" Ködern  ist grausam. Ab 8" Ködern spielt die Sichtigkeit des Vorfaches eine untergeordnete Rolle (Gründe wurden genannt). 
Selbst wenn das Material ab 0,55 hechtsicher wäre, ist es für den Köderlauf sinnvoller ein dünnes Vorfach, wie z.B. Titannium, zu nehmen. Es ist zwar nicht unsichtbar, aber sehr reflexionsarm, für die Tragkraft dünn, dehnbar und sehr lange verwendbar.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Stauvie schrieb:


> was mir auch noch fehlt, ist eine stellungnahme von micbrtls bezüglich des abbisses seines bekannten, der sein hechtsicheres vorfach fischt.



Upps, Bartels....las mal hören



			
				Bartels schrieb:
			
		

> Und an alle: Was bezeichnet ihr denn als dünnes oder dickes FC?


dünn 0,3 dick 0,8 oder gut für das Köderspiel und schxxxx für das Köderspiel.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Mit FC habe ich noch nicht soviel Erfahrung, aber in meiner Extremphase des Spinnfischens haben ein guter Freund und ich mal ein Experiment mit Stahlvorfach und Stren gemacht, ich glaube die Stärke war damals 0,45mm oder 0,50mm. Das Stahlvorfach war damals auch schon ein sehr gutes selbstgeklemmtes dünnes. Jedenfalls haben wir dann bei ca. 10 Tagen fischen abwechselnd mal er mal ich mit Stahl und dann wieder mit der Stren gefischt, in verschiedenen Gewässern Klar und Trübe und eines war sehr eindeutig, das Stahlvorfach hatte keine Chance gegen die Stren, da war das Verhältnis aus der Erinnerung ungefähr 2 zu 10 für die Stren. Der Nachteil waren aber die Abrisse ungefähr jeder 3-4-5 Hecht ging mit dem Köder flöten. Wir haben dann versucht mit Einzelhaken und Stren zu fischen was aber dann sehr viele Fehlbisse gab und fast keinen Erfolg um unserer damaligen Überlegung nicht soviele Hecht zu verangeln. Wie gesagt aus heutiger Sicht war das nicht korrekt was wir da gemacht haben aber ich weis für mich heute eindeutig dass man so sehr viel mehr Bisse bekommt. Wir haben es dann sein lassen so zu fischen da es uns damals dabei auch nicht wohl war.

Heute würde ich sagen es war Bockmist, aber so war es trotzdem damals, ca. 15-20 Jahre her.

Wir haben dann auch an einem toten Hecht mal alles getestet, Stahl und verschieden Monofile Schnüre und ich kann sagen wenn der Köder tief sitzt oder eben so dass die Schnur an die Zähne kommt und der Hecht ein Kämpfer ist, was ich auch schon bei 60ern erlebt habe hat man mit Sicherheit nicht den Hauch einer Chance bei Monofiler bzw. FCihn aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.

Braucht man da wirklich FC?

Normal ist es doch auch so dass bei Mehrfachhaken Stahlvorfach Plicht ist?  

ääähhhmmmmmm hüstelhüstel

Und bitte legt mich nicht mehr fest wieviel Hechte, Tage und und und es waren, es war aber für uns so dass wir es ausgetestet hatten bis wir sicher waren.


----------



## micbrtls (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich hatte mit Veit telefoniert, schönen Gruß an die Boardies. Dieser teilte mir mit, das er den Hechtverlust mit einer 0,45 mm Version hatte. Diese Stärke habe ich aber auch nicht als Hechtvorfach im Programm. Er hatte zwar schon mehrere starke Hechte auch auf der 0,45iger gefangen die tiefer geschluckt hatten, er nimmt trotzdem das 0,55iger.

Ich freue mich über das gestiegene Diskussionsniveau, das meiner Meinung nach gegenüber dem letzten "Aufeinandertreffen" erheblich besser ist. Mit Aussagen, das ein Vorfach ab einer gewissen Stärke die eine oder andere Angelei aus speziellen Gründen nicht passt finde ich gut.

Umsatzeinbruch beim FC: NEIN, der eine angelt damit und empfiehlt es meistens weiter! Und so findet es immer mehr Abnehmer.

@ Kaulbarschspezi: Ich habe nichts dagegen, das jemand meine Postings zitiert. Ich hatte jedoch geschrieben, das der Hecht meistens durch die Druckwellen angesprochen wird. Ob der dann trotzdem beißt oder nicht, ist ganz was anderes! Du hast es so dargestellt, als würde jeder Hecht auf jeden Köder beißen, sobald dieser bemerkt wird. Das hätte ja zur Folge, das alle Köder gleich gut oder schlecht fangen. 

UND WAS VIEL WICHTIGER IST: DU HAST MEINE MEINUNG DOCH SELBER ZITIERT! DU kennst mich nicht und schreibst anschließend, das dir Meinungen von Fremden egal sind! Und besser noch: Das eine mal habe ich sogar Recht und nur eine Seite später am gleichen Tag ist dir das alles EGAL?? MANN, wie passt das denn jetzt zusammen??? Wo bleibt denn hier der Florist mit dem messerscharfen Verstand??

Und wenn dir Meinungen von anderen, die du nicht kennst egal sind, was willst du dann eigentlich hier?? Zeigen was für ein doller Kerl du bist? Oder kennst du alle AB-Mitglieder?

Du solltest vielleicht schreiben: Alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind, sind dir unwichtig. Alle anderen sind gut für dein EGO.

Ich bekomme schon Abends Anrufe, mit was für Leuten ich es hier zu tun habe!


----------



## Seefliege (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Rocco;

" ... wenn man aber wie bei uns im Bodden wirklich gezielt auf Hecht Fischt empfehle ich trotzdem Stahl oder Titan ,....in diesem sinne,..."

#6 auf was anderes will ich garnicht hinaus ... ist mir schon klar, dass fettes fc mehr abkann, als dünneres. aber viele benutzen ja dünneres auch zum gezielten hechtfischen. und dafür ist es meiner meinung nach eher suboptimal ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich habe das Material jetzt ein paar mal gefischt und dem einen oder anderen Test unterzogen. Mal kurz ein Zwischenergebnis von meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit dem FC-Material von micbrtls:

Das Material in den großen Stärken scheint relativ sicher. Habe es mal an einem Hechtgebiss versucht aufzureiben. Man sieht zwar Spuren, aber die Tragkraft scheint wenig beeinträchtigt. Als Vergleich habe ich Stahl- und Titanvorfächer getestet, da war keine Beeinträchtigung festzustellen.

Das Material ist relativ schlecht sichtbar. An sehr klaren Gewässern könnte das von Vorteil sein. Allerdings kann ich das wesentlich dünnere Stahl- bzw Titan auch nicht besser sehen. Vom Fangergebnis her konnte ich auch keine Unterschiede feststellen. Allerdings habe ich hier auch nicht so viele Bisse das man da ohne Probleme einen Vorteil für das eine oder andere Material erkennen könnte...

Die Verarbeitung der dicken FC-Vorfächer gestaltet sich für mich schwieriger als dies beim geschmeidigen Stahl der Fall ist. Für kleine Köder finde ich ein feines Stahlvorfach wesentlich besser, da man damit die Aktion des Köders weniger beeinflusst. Wenn ein Steifes Vorfach gewünscht ist habe ich Titan, sonst verschiedene Stahlvarianten...

Insgesamt konnte ich bisher zu wenig mit dem neuen Material fischen um ein wirklich aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen. Bisher würde ich sagen das Material ist besser als die FC-Varianten die ich bisher hatte, bringt mir aber keine Vorteile zu Stahl. Ich werde es weiter testen, aber bisher sehe ich an meinem Hausgewässer noch keinen Vorteil der für das teure FC-Vorfach spricht.


----------



## micbrtls (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@ Kaulbarschspezi:

Jeder darf das fischen, was er will! Keiner von den Anglern, die das getestet haben, zahlen mir was und ich bekomme kein Geld von denen! Jeder von denen nimmt auch Köder, Ruten und Rollen, die ich nicht vertreibe! Keiner von denen hat irgend welche Verpflichtungen mir gegenüber. Veit hatte mir am Telefon von einem Verlust an der 45iger berichtet! Und trotzdem angelt der mit FC weiter, warum denn wohl? Vielleicht hat er sich auch verschrieben, wäre auch denkbar.

Und für dich ist also folglich alles fachlich kompetent, was dir zustimmt? Deckt sich mit meiner Aussage! Hätte er geschrieben, das FC ******* ist, dann wäre er doch für dich äußerst kompetent und du würdest ihm nur zustimmen. So passen dir die Postings nicht und dementsprechend deine Reaktionen. Wenn es dich beruhigt, er war schon vorher darauf vorbereitet. Habe ihm schon geschrieben, das du so reagieren wirst.

Mit dem gesteigerten Diskussionsniviau meinte ich bestimmt nicht dich! Und wenn du mich nicht ernst nimmst, warum zitierst du mich und stimmst dem auch noch zu? Nur um deine Meinung mit dran zu hängen? Ich habe nur geschrieben, wie der Hecht häufigt auf Köder aufmerksam wird und du schreibst dann, das das Vorfach unwichtig wäre.
Und du hast doch selber geschrieben: Es ist SCHNURZ mit was der Köder durchs Wasser gezogen wird, solange er Rabatz macht! Nimm doch einfach mal bei klarem Wasser ein 1 mm Stahlvorfach! Deiner Ansicht nach müsste es ja klappen! Hat dann deiner Meinung nach Flexonit und Titan überhaupt noch einen Sinn? Und was ist mit der Führungsweise und den verschiedenen Farben? Alles unwichtig?

Aber du bist ja Spezi, kannst alles und weißt alles! Was interessieren dich andere Meinungen? Oh ja, wir haben unseren Messias gefunden!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

*Diese Fluorocarbon ist hechtsicher, es sind bis heute ca. 500 Hechte gefangen worden, ohne das auch nur ein Hecht es geschafft hat, die Schnur zu knacken. BLINKER und ESOX haben über diese Schnur schon berichtet!*

:q:q


----------



## micbrtls (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Entschuldige bitte, das ich mir nicht die Worte im Mund umdrehen lasse! Und mir gegenüber gings ja auch nicht anders!


----------



## stichling-hunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er sich auch verschrieben, wäre auch denkbar.


Vieleicht hast Du auch einfach was falsches gehört bzw. hören wollen 
Oder du lügst vieleicht auch einfach (wie auf deiner Homepage), wäre auch denkbar...


.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

*Frage:

Sind bei Mehrfachhaken oder Drillingen nicht Stahlvorfächer Pflicht?Nur auf Vereinsebene oder auch im Fischereigesetz?
*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Wenn dann nur auf Vereinsebene; im LFV-Bayern steht jedenfalls nichts in dieser Art.


----------



## Esox79 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@ Kaulbarschspezi
Dein ewiges zitieren wird langsam echt laaangweilig!
Ist dein Wortschatz begrenzt, denn ich hab noch keinen so oft zitieren sehen wie dich. Wenn du nicht kontruktives zu diesem Thema hast, dann lass es! Widme dich den Kaulbarschen, denn da bist du laut Nickname ein Spezi drin, aber vergiss dein Stahl nicht. Achso habe festgestellt das Leute wie du alle möglichen Foren durchstöbern und bei allem was ihnen nicht passt einfach draufhauen, aber deren anglerische Fähigkeiten meist nicht so überwältigent sind.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Du scheinst den Sinn von "zitieren" nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Es geht nicht darum jemanden anzumachen, sondern darum das die Antworten unter den Aussagen stehen, auf die sie sich beziehen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Unglaublich, schon 99 Postings zu einem Thema, bei dem es um ein Vorfachmaterial geht, dass im Kontext mit der Raubfisch-, im Besonderen mit der Spinnfischerei, völlig überflüssig und sinnfrei ist.
Nicht schlecht. #r


----------



## Esox79 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Aber ist dir mal aufgefallen daser zu 99% nur eine Person zitiert?
Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage : laaangweilig!:q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Warum wird hier den so rumgerum???

Ich werde beim nächsten oder übernächsten Hecht den ein Kollege oder ich fange einfach mal den Test machen, was ist den leichter als dass? 

Man braucht dass doch nur mal zu Simulieren und hat dann doch das Ergbniss ruckzuck ohne jegliche Ausreden, eben so oder so.

Werde mir da mal diese teure Schnur holen und hoffen dass sie hält was versprochen wird. Ich stelle mir dass so vor dass ich dem toten Hecht einen Haken in den Schlund hänge mit eben der besagten Schnur und einer hält den Hecht dann fest. Dann simuliert man einen Drill mit einer Hechtrute ein paar Minuten lang, und schwuppdiewupp hat man das Ergebnis.

Wird bei mir aber etwas länger dauern da ich im Moment nicht herauskomme zum fischen, aber den Test mache ich so mit ein paar Zeugen auf jeden Fall. Werde dann davon berichten. 

Dass können aber doch bestimmt einige andere hier auch machen und das Gerät die größe vom Hecht etc. dann posten(Foto´s). 

Ich denke das ist der einfachste Weg um zu erfahren was die Schnur hält.


----------



## DokSnyder (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Aber ist dir mal aufgefallen daser zu 99% nur eine Person zitiert?
> Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage : laaangweilig!:q


 
Hmm, wen soll er denn sonst zitieren, als den, dem er gerade antwortet?

@ 3.2.1.mein Zander:
Das werde ich direkt mal die Tage testen, sollte ich nochmal einen fangen. Gute Idee. Hab leider meistens keine besonders großen Hechte hier, noch dickes FC, werds aber mal mit Hardmono versuchen. Hat mich schön länger mal interessiert wieviel das wirklich aushält.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Aber ist dir mal aufgefallen daser zu 99% nur eine Person zitiert?
> Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage : laaangweilig!




Oh, ist bei dir die Schreibwut ausgebrochen? 
Seit ´08 angemeldet von den 16 Postings haben 10 mit dem Thema (Bartels)-FC zu tun (62,5%), davon sind 50% substanzloses Gepöbel. Das ganze macht deine Aussagen nicht gerade seriös und lässt noch andere Schlüsse zu....


In diesem Sinne....das ist  laaangweilig!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Nett wie ihr euch hier gegenseitig anmacht... #d

Es gibt ein paar einzelne echte Infos und Erfahrungen zu dem Material hier im Thread, schade das man die kaum findet vor lauter OT-Gesabbel...

Ich kann wie schon gesagt nur aus meinem bisherigen Test zu dem Material sagen das es durchaus "besser" ist als die FC-Varianten die ich bisher gesehen habe, allerdings habe ich noch nicht erkannt was es mir (an den von mir befischten Gewässern) für einen Vorteil bringen soll.

Interessant das z.B. bei meiner geäußerten Erfahrung noch keine einzige Reaktion kam, weil ihr alle so beschäftigt seid euch gegenseitig anzugreifen. Oder liegt es daran das es grade keinem so recht in die eigene Argumentation passt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sehr zu begrüßen, Stefan. Wobei die Frage, ob man nun Sicherheitstests selbst durchführen oder nun schon vorhandenen Durchbisserlebnissen Glauben schenken sollte, eine durchaus Relevante ist...




Dem toten Hecht der für diesen ersten Test herhalten musste sollte das recht egal gewesen sein. |kopfkrat

Es sei denn er würde sich wie Du es vermutlich tun würdest "im Grabe rumdrehen" wenn er mit FC in Kontakt kommt... :m

Noch mal: Ich bin diesem Material gegenüber wirklich kritisch und will nicht behaupten das es eine riesige Neuerung oder Verbesserung ist, aber zumindest selber mal anschauen und testen sollte man den Kram bevor man es verteufelt. Alles andere finde ich ein bisschen platt...


PS: Meinst DU nicht Dein "User für ein breites Anglerboard"-Streifen ist langsam überholt? Das AB ist zumindest auf meinem Bildschirm erheblich breiter als Dein Streifen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Die 2€ für diesen Versuch habe ich investiert weil mich Veit in einer Mail nach meiner Einschätzung gefragt hat, seine Resonanz war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gut. Das war allerdings vor dem Abbiss, ob es inzwischen bei ihm jetzt wieder Stahl als Vorfach ist weiss ich nicht.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mein Punkt ist aber auch ein völlig anderer. Seit Mitte September vorherigen Jahres wird dieses Material mehr oder minder offen in allen Vorfachthreads umworben, z.T. mit Eigenschaften und Praxistauglichkeitsschilderungen (durch den Verkäufer), die nachgewiesenermaßen so nicht stimmen und nichtmal durch die stets und ständig angeführten Testangler und Testberichte bestätigt werden (siehe z.B. auch hier: #*50*). Wenn die besagten Beiträge gekennzeichnete Werbung wären, wäre mir das völlig schnurz, etwas anderes als ungebremste Lobhudelei erwarte ich da nicht.
> 
> Hier gehts aber um die Praktikabilität, Erwartungen, die an das Vorfach gestellt werden und dies basierend auf Schilderungen normaler Boardies, die kein geschäftliches Interesse haben. Dann käme man vielleicht auch auf die Idee, eine mehrfach als gut und sinnvoll beschriebene Neuerung auch selbst zu testen.



Das sehe ich allerdiungs so wie Du, es wäre schön wenn man wirklich offen über Vor- und Nachteile des Materials sprechen würde. Ein Monovorfach mit 0,8mm als knotbar zu bezeichnen ist ein schlechter Witz... Dann kann ich auch sagen eine Kohlefaserspitze ist knotbar, nur nicht so gut...


----------



## micbrtls (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@Schleienstefan: Ich werde die Beschreibung dahin gehend ändern, das die dünneren Varianten knotbar und die dickeren Schnüre besser mit Hülsen zu verarbeiten sind.

@ my best friend: Es wurde etwas geschrieben und ich habe es kontrolliert. Wenn mir Veit am Telefon sagt, das er den Hecht auf einer 45iger verloren hat, soll ich dann schreiben, das der Hecht auf einer 55iger gebissen hat? Und Veit hatte das Posting geschrieben, bevor er das FC von mir hatte.

Und was dir auffallen sollte: Ich reagiere mittlerweile nur dann, wenn jemand, wie du hier auf Seite 5 unten, meiner Meinung etwas unsinniges schreibst. Es sind zwei komplett verschiedene Sachen, wie ein Hecht auf einen Köder aufmerksam wird und ob dieser auch anbeißt! Darauf hin ging die Zankerei wieder los. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich schon mal alle Postings von mir gelöscht und trotzdem ging es weiter. 

Wenn du einfach schreiben würdest, das du damit nicht angeln wirst und es für ungeeignet hälst, habe ich kein Problem damit. Wird akzeptiert und zur Kenntnis genommen. Auf eine solche Meinung hätte ich nicht reagiert!

PS: Wenn deine Meinung stimmen sollte, frage ich mich warum es bei Hechten Nachläufer gibt, die dürfte es lt. deiner Aussage ja auch nicht geben! Da es aber Nachläufer git, die nicht beißen muß der Hecht doch irgendwie merken, das was nicht stimmt.

Zum technischen über FC-Schnüre:

Es gibt viele verschiedene Qualitäten. Das fängt mit 50% FC-Anteil an und hört mit 100% auf. Je höher der Anteil, um so besser. Aber auch beim FC an sich soll es Unterschiede geben. Wird wohl so sein, da es zu FC zu FC diverse Unterschiede gibt.

Ob und welche Auswirkungen die Verarbeitung (Temperatur, Abkühlphasen, Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit) habt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Aber mal ein anderer Vorschlag: Wir drei (Kaulbarschspezi, Pike-Piekser und ich) halten uns komplett (direkt und über dritte) aus den Foren über die Hechtvorfächer im Bezug auf FC komplett raus, so werden die auch auf ewig offen bleiben. Ihr könnt ja gerne überall schreiben, das Ihr mit Titan, Stahl oder was auch immer angelt. Jeder von uns dreien vertritt nun mal seine Meinung und im Sinne des Forums sollten wir diese Meinung ab und zu auch mal besser für uns behalten!


----------



## Seefliege (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Schleienstefan;

" ... Das Material in den großen Stärken scheint relativ sicher ..."

diese tatsache wurde allerdings von einigen anderen im thema genauso dargestellt. (in den dünneren durchmessern ist es aber nicht sicher) genau wie der umstand, dass das dicke material sich ohne quetschhülsen kaum noch verarbeiten lässt. wenn es hier um tests geht; ich hatte mit dem 0,80er fc von penn durch hechtbeifänge beim welsfischen auch noch keinen abbiss zu verzeichnen. deshalb werde ich an den bodden trotzdem weiter titanium einsetzen ... #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ein Monovorfach mit 0,8mm als knotbar zu bezeichnen ist ein schlechter Witz... Dann kann ich auch sagen eine Kohlefaserspitze ist knotbar, nur nicht so gut...


Ich knote sogar mein 1mm Fluorocarbon wenn ich grad keine Klemmhülsen parat habe. Einfacher geht es zwar mit quetschen, aber knoten lässt sich ein 0,8mm ohne Probleme.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Das man das technisch machen kann ist keine Frage, aber wenn man mit der ach so unauffälligen Präsentation argumentiert halte ich den Knoten an so einem Tau für unangebracht. Da ist eine Quetschhülse erheblich unauffälliger.

Wenn ich das ganze dann aber neber eine ordentliche Quetschung mit einem weniger als halb so starkem Stahlvorfach lege finde ich das noch deutlich unauffälliger.

Muss aber jeder selber wissen, beim Wallerfischen dürfte das wohl absolut egal sein.


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Man kann Fluo in der Stärke schon knoten, wichtig ist dabei das man das Schnurende mit einer stabilen Zange greift, und massig Druck ausübt und dem verbleibenden Zipfel, per Feuerzeug, eine dicke Wulst verpasst.

Gruss Reiner


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich persönlich quetsche meine Vorfächer lieber, weil ich an einem Ende den No-Knot und am anderen Ende den Karabiner habe; bei dem Aufbau ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnbefreit zu knoten weil es unauffälliger ist.
Aber mal 'ne ernstgemeinte Frage: Bindet irgendwer den Kunstköder direkt mit einem Knoten ans Vorfach? Und wenn ja, wie läuft da ein Köderwechsel ab? Wird ja jedesmal das komplette Vorfach ausgewechselt oder der Knoten abgeschnitten und neu angebunden?


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich quetsche meine Vorfächer lieber, weil ich an einem Ende den No-Knot und am anderen Ende den Karabiner habe; *bei dem Aufbau ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnbefreit zu knoten weil es unauffälliger ist.*
> Aber mal 'ne ernstgemeinte Frage: Bindet irgendwer den Kunstköder direkt mit einem Knoten ans Vorfach? Und wenn ja, wie läuft da ein Köderwechsel ab? Wird ja jedesmal das komplette Vorfach ausgewechselt oder der Knoten abgeschnitten und neu angebunden?


Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es sinnbefreit, sich über eine mögliche Scheuchwirkung "Knoten vs Quetschhülse" Gedanken zu machen.|kopfkrat
Das direkte Anknoten des Köders mag bei Lipless Lures mit unterschiedlich Kerben in der Befestigungsöse (Tauchtiefe) Sinn machen, ansonsten viel zu umständlich.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@Kaulbarschspezi: Im August hatte das FC nicht von mir! Warum sonst sollte er mich Sonntags morgens anrufen und mir erzählen, das er zwei schöne ESOX mit diesem gefangen hat, die beide die Köder tief geschluckt hatten, das war im OKTOBER! Es ist aber eines sehr komisch: Du gibst dir alle Mühe, mich in Mißkredit zu bringen, zählst durch wer was über das FC schreibt, aber auf die Idee zu kommen, Veit mal selber anzuschreiben, bist du anscheinend nicht gekommen! Schreibe ihn doch einfach an, ob er es mir so gesagt hat oder nicht! 

Er hatte mir gegenüber im letzten Jahr nur von einem Abriss mit einem 45iger (welches von mir kam, jedoch nicht PIKE FC) berichtet. Gleichzeitig bestätigte er mir, das er trotzdem nur mit dem FC angelt. Es kann natürlich auch sein, das er auch mal ein anderes am Band hatte! Ist es nicht legitim, andere FC´s zu angeln, um einen Vergleich zu haben? 

Wie oft soll ich denn noch schreiben, das ich niemanden etwas vorschreibe, womit er angeln soll. Warum soll ich ihm den das verbieten?? Und mit welchem Recht?? Ich habe keinen Angler unter VERTRAG -> jeder kann mit dem Material angeln, wie es einem in dem Kram passt. Das einzige, was mir zugesichert wurde ist folgendes: Wenn jemand einen Kunstköder zum Testen bekommt, möchte ich nur wissen, ob er fängt, wie der läuft und wie der Gesamteindruck ist. Mehr nicht!

Und selbst wenn er mal wieder was anderes fischen sollte, ist es sein gutes Recht! Mir hat er das  gegenüber nicht geäußert und ist auch nicht dazu verpflichtet! Und solange er mir das nicht mitteilt, kann ich auch nix anderes sagen.

Aber schön, das du nicht auf die Nachläufer (Die es lt. deiner Meinung gar nicht geben dürfte) oder das Angeln mit einem 1 mm Stahl eingehst, das müsste ja genau so gut gehen wie ein dünnes Flexo.

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, das Ruhe eintritt und wir drei hier nicht mehr schreiben. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, wenn diese Sticheleien gegen wen auch immer, mal ein Ende finden würden!


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mein Punkt ist aber auch ein völlig anderer. Seit Mitte September vorherigen Jahres wird dieses Material mehr oder minder offen in allen Vorfachthreads umworben, z.T. mit Eigenschaften und Praxistauglichkeitsschilderungen (durch den Verkäufer), die nachgewiesenermaßen so nicht stimmen und nichtmal durch die stets und ständig angeführten Testangler und Testberichte bestätigt werden . (...)
> 
> Wenn die besagten Beiträge gekennzeichnete Werbung wären, wäre mir das völlig schnurz, etwas anderes als ungebremste Lobhudelei erwarte ich da nicht.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich ganz genauso, völlig unabhängig vom Produkt. Das Anglerboard hat sich früher wohltuend von den Zeitschriften abgegrenzt, indem im Wesentlichen Erfahrungen ausgestauscht wurden. Leider ist das zunehmend nicht mehr so, aber das liegt auch an den Personen. Während viele der Partner sich neutral verhalten - ich denke da z.B.an einen Raubfischangler, der viel in Holland fischt oder an einen Händler für Fliegenfischerbedarf, der sich durch seinen Namen zwar bewirbt, aber dabei immer sehr neutral bleibt. Andere dagegen bewerben ihre Produkte, wie z.B. hier im Thread recht aggressiv und das sorgt natürlich dafür, dass man bei ihren Aussagen Werbung und tatsächliches Wissen schwer unterscheiden kann.

Es wäre schön, wenn man normale User und gewerbliche User anhand einer Kennzeichnung unterscheiden könnte, denn dann könnte man sich recht leicht fragen, ob man nun mit einer Werbung - mit den naturgemäßen Aussagen "alles klasse, alles toll" oder mit Erfahrungswerten aus erster Hand konfrontiert wird.

Es ist etwas unredlich eine solche Unterscheidung zu unterlassen, allerdings unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass das AB zum Wirtschaftsunternehmen geworden ist, auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Nur mal als Vergleich zum Thema Sichtigkeit, habe eben mal ein 0,8er FC geknotet und neber eines meiner normalen Stahlvorfächer mit 9kg Tragkraft gelegt. Soll jeder selber entscheiden was er unauffälliger findet. Der Wirbel fehlt beim FC natürlich noch!


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Stefan, könntest du das FC auch mal mit einem Perfection Loop knoten?


----------



## Seefliege (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

#h

das es beim hechtfischen nachläufer gibt, wird ja wohl kaum einer bestreiten. #d aus welchem grund jedoch diese fische nicht herzhaft zupacken, kann ja sehr unterschiedliche gründe haben.
eine möglichkeit ist, dass die fische einfach nicht in beißlaune sind, was gerade an den bodden durch stark wechselnde, sprich ungünstige rahmenbedingungen recht häufig vorkommt (wind, strömung, wasserstand, salzgehalt etc. ...). an solchen tagen haben die burschen teilweise schön die schnauze zu. zum anderen können die fische durch zu hohen angeldruck verschreckt sein. wer schon mal zu himmelfahrt am rassower strom oder noch besser in der rassower bucht war, weiß was ich meine. direkt anfang mai nach der schonzeit knallen die großen noch voll drauf, später wird's schwieriger ... so ein nachläufer kann auch durch unsere präsentation verschreckt werden. damit meine ich hauptsächlich die bestandteile der montage und die kopie des beutefisches in form eines kunstköders. wodurch sich letztendlich der fisch vom biss abhalten lässt; ich würde sagen so genau weiß das keiner? #c ob es nun an einem auffälligen vorfach liegt, oder doch eher daran, dass der fisch das (für ihn) schlechte köderplagiat entlarvt (sichträuber)?|kopfkrat
ich versuche daher meistens alle bestandteile der montage reflexionsarm zu halten. ob das aber was bringt? ich habe nämlich auch jahrelang super mit 30 cm langen 1.00 mm starken silbrig blitzenden spinnstangen aus schweißdraht gefangen. und das auch im klarsten wasser mit sichttiefen über 6 m. aber eben nicht immer ... da ich diese erfahrungen nun mal gemacht habe, glaube ich, dass *die sichtbarkeit des vorfaches beim hechtfischen* deutlich überbewertet wird. aber man tut halt was man kann, um den köder möglichst perfekt zu präsentieren. deshalb benutze ich meistens mattierte zubehörteile, um die montage zu bauen ...
manchmal hatte ich auch den eindruck, dass die nachläufer erst dann abdrehen, wenn sie mich als angler am ufer oder auf dem boot stehen sahen? #c mal ehrlich, zu ner "figure eight" bin ich bei so einem fisch noch nie gekommen. allerdings "versteckten" sich bei tieferen wasser schon manchmal große fische unterm boot (wie mein avatarfisch), weshalb ich es mir angewöhnt habe jeden wurf an tieferen kanten bis unters boot konsequent auszufischen. hat mir schon ne menge sehr guter hechte gebracht ... #6


----------



## Esox79 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

So Leute hab mal ein Foto mit einem FC-Vorfach in der Stärke 0,88mm gemacht. Mit diesem Vorfach habe ich über 20 Hechte gefangen.Hoffe die Details kommen raus.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Stefan, könntest du das FC auch mal mit einem Perfection Loop knoten?





Sry für die Qualität, aber ich habs nur schnell in der Garage gemacht (draufklicken, dann wirds größer).


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

danke dir!

Die Qualität ist in der Tat nicht so dolle, aber das Wesentliche sieht man ja...

Ich schätze mal, dass du die Schlaufe nicht viel kleiner bekommst oder? Sie wird wohl bei dem steifen Material auch sehr stark öffnen. Der Knoten ist ja deutlich unauffälliger als ein Schlaufenknoten und vor allem gerade. Tja, wenn ich sowieso quetschen muß, dann kann ich auch Stahl nehmen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Die Schlaufe würde ich schon kleiner kriegen, aber das is dann 'ne ziemliche Frickelei, weil es in dem Durchmesser doch ziemlich steif ist. Zum gezielten Hechtfischen verwende ich eh nur Stahl, weil ich da mehr Vertrauen dazu hab. Meine _Beifanghechte_ haben mir zwar bisher noch kein Fluorocarbon zerlegt, aber drauf anlegen will ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ist schon klar, aber wird die Schlaufe auch komplett gestreckt? Bei dem dicken und sehr stefen Material kann ich mir das schwer vorstellen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Im Vergleich zu einer 0,35mm Mono kennt man kaum einen Unterschied wenn man sie richtig zuzieht.


----------



## Bait-Jerker (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Miepol schrieb:


> #h
> manchmal hatte ich auch den eindruck, dass die nachläufer erst dann abdrehen, wenn sie mich als angler am ufer oder auf dem boot stehen sahen? #c



Das ist auf jeden Fall ein häufiger Grund. Denn bevor ein Angler den Nachläufer zu sehen bekommt, hat dieser in den meisten Fällen den Angler längst bemerkt. Häufig flüchtet der argwöhnische Räuber just in dem Moment, wenn am Ufer eine plötzliche Bewegung (z. b. bei Jerkbaits oder gejiggtem Gummi) erfolgt. Und viele Angler schwanken beim Anblick eines kapitalen Nachläufers auch gerne mal zwischen plötzlichem Erstarren und hektischem Gestikulieren. Wobei sich das Erstere meistens negativ auf das Laufverhalten des Köders auswirkt und interessierte Räuber abschreckt.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass Hechte "kurzsichtig" sind. Auf Entfernung sehen sie relativ unscharf, was sich erst auf dem letzten Meter ändert. Und dann wird Meister Esox oftmals misstrauisch. 
Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein angreifender Hecht im letzten Moment stoppt und dann das Vorfach belauert hat. Der Fokus lag immer auf dem Köder. Dabei waren viele Räuber die Auge an Auge oder wenige cm unterhalb eines Köders schwammen. Flatternde Flossen und eine leicht gekrümmte Körperform waren dabei deutliche Zeichen von Fresslust. Die warteten auf den entscheidenen Reiz...

Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, dass glasklares Wasser und Sichtweiten von ü 5 m normal in deutschen Gewässern geworden sind. Selbstverständlich herrscht überall enormer Angeldruck. C&R, wodurch die Räuber viellerlei Gefahren (z. B. verschiedene Vorfachmaterialien) in ihrem langen Leben kennen lernen, ist mittlerweile auch gang und gäbe...

Da lobe ich mir doch die trübe Brühe vor meiner Haustür mit Sichtweiten bis 3 m. Dafür reicht dann Titan. Gibt es mitterweile übrigens braun mattiert, ähnlich dem Flexonit. Da ist das 45 lbs kein bißchen auffälliger als 0,80er FC. Egal welchen Herstellers. Das Gehype um "unsichtbar" oder "fast unsichtbar" wird daher völlig überbewertet und dient nur als Verkaufsargument. Hechtsicher ist nur Stahl oder Titan!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Substanzielles posting @Bait-Jerker#6




sundvogel schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man normale User und gewerbliche User anhand einer Kennzeichnung unterscheiden könnte, denn dann könnte man sich recht leicht fragen, ob man nun mit einer Werbung - mit den naturgemäßen Aussagen "alles klasse, alles toll" oder mit Erfahrungswerten aus erster Hand konfrontiert wird.
> 
> Es ist etwas unredlich eine solche Unterscheidung zu unterlassen, allerdings unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass das AB zum Wirtschaftsunternehmen geworden ist, auch nachvollziehbar.




Das ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag, den die Admins doch hoffentlich umsetzen werden.:m


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Hi,

hab mir jetzt mal 1,5std Zeit genommen und alle Posts samt allen Links durchgelesen (loooooool), die ersten paar Seiten wars ein sehr informativer Fred mit wichtigen Infos aber könnt Ihr jetzt bitte mal wieder aufhören und vorallem das persönliche in PN Bereich verschieben.....wär sehr nett,Danke.

Bin Anfänger der solche Themen ernsthaft angeht da sind solche Freds goldwert!

Eigentlich wollt ich auch so ein Stück FC zum testen haben....aber wenn ich Sachen auf ner Homepage lese wie "die Schnur ist unsichtbar".....man sich dadurch wohl nen besseren Verkauf erhofft(gibt ja solche die drauf reinfallen,die Schnur mag gut sein aber so was geht mal überhaupt nicht),in Verbindung mit manchen Posts hier dann hat sich das für mich ganz schnell erledigt,so Augenwischerei kann ich garnicht ab!
*
Zum Thema unsichtbar sag ich mal soviel.....*

Polyamid hat nen Lichtbrechungsindex von *1,58*

100%iges Flourcarbon hat nen Lichtbrechungsindex von *1,42* 

Wasser hat nen Lichtbrechungsindex von *1,33*

So wo soll die Schnur jetzt unter Wasser unsichtbar sein(Beweise).......|abgelehn
*****************

In dem Fall kauf ich als Vorfachmaterial die STROFT FC1 die bei 25m entweder 22,5€ kostet(0,46er mit 15,4kg,selbe Tragkraft und 0,11 dünner:vik:#6|supergri)oder die dickste für 25€ (0,52er mit 18,4kg),*was meint Ihr welche soll ich kaufen(denk vorsichtshalber die 0,52er)?*

WAKU lässt Ihre Schnüre wenigstens von der EFTTA testen.....und kommt nicht mit Testberichten von ner Angelzeitschrift,die sowieso immer super unbefangen sind.

So ich habe fertig,wenns bissle hart rüberkommt kann ich auch nichts dafür ich schreib leider auf was ich denke.....

Ich hoffe das hier wieder bissle Ruhe einkehrt,solche Freds sind enorm wichtig!!!

@sundvogel und @kaulbarsch dickes thx für die vielen Links...#6



*EDIT*

Ich bin auch dafür das die Händler im AB ne spezielle Kennzeichnung bekommen,was haltet Ihr davon wenn man deshalb nen extra Fred aufmacht...und jemand ne Email an die Admins bzw an die die hier was zu sagen haben schickt mit allen "Unterschriften",wär das nichts?



gn8


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genauso, völlig unabhängig vom Produkt. Das Anglerboard hat sich früher wohltuend von den Zeitschriften abgegrenzt, indem im Wesentlichen Erfahrungen ausgestauscht wurden. Leider ist das zunehmend nicht mehr so, aber das liegt auch an den Personen. Während viele der Partner sich neutral verhalten - ich denke da z.B.an einen Raubfischangler, der viel in Holland fischt oder an einen Händler für Fliegenfischerbedarf, der sich durch seinen Namen zwar bewirbt, aber dabei immer sehr neutral bleibt. Andere dagegen bewerben ihre Produkte, wie z.B. hier im Thread recht aggressiv und das sorgt natürlich dafür, dass man bei ihren Aussagen Werbung und tatsächliches Wissen schwer unterscheiden kann.
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn man normale User und gewerbliche User anhand einer Kennzeichnung unterscheiden könnte, denn dann könnte man sich recht leicht fragen, ob man nun mit einer Werbung - mit den naturgemäßen Aussagen "alles klasse, alles toll" oder mit Erfahrungswerten aus erster Hand konfrontiert wird.



#6#6#6

Ein hervorragender Vorschlag, würde ich absolut unterstützen!

Das würde manche "eigne Erfahrung" die so gepostet wird ins rechte Licht rücken. Besonders wenn man sich mit der Materie nicht so gut auskennt kann man sich da sonst schnell von einem vermeindlichen Tip beeinflussen lassen. Das sich da einige Händler sehr positiv abheben weil sie eben allgemeine Tips geben ohne ständig auf ihre Eigenmodelle zu verweisen stimmt, aber ich bin sicher denen macht es auch nichts aus wenn sie als Werbepartner oder kommerzielle Nutzer gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## Seefliege (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: Bait-Jerker;

" ... Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein angreifender Hecht im letzten Moment stoppt und dann das Vorfach belauert hat. Der Fokus lag immer auf dem Köder ..."

diesen eindruck hatte ich in solchen fällen bisher auch immer. die konzentrieren sich sichtbar auf den köder und irgendwas daran, gefällt ihnen nicht. |kopfkrat
dieses plötzliche stoppen im letzten moment, habe ich eigentlich bisher nur beim fliegenfischen auf döbel im stillwasser mit der trockenfliege beobachtet. glücklicherweise sind wohl hechte eher nicht so scheu ... :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Abstimmung zur Kennzeichnung kommerzieller Anbieter, das ist hier ja doch OT...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174882


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Miepol schrieb:


> diesen eindruck hatte ich in solchen fällen bisher auch immer. die konzentrieren sich sichtbar auf den köder und irgendwas daran, gefällt ihnen nicht. |kopfkrat
> dieses plötzliche stoppen im letzten moment, habe ich eigentlich bisher nur beim fliegenfischen auf döbel im stillwasser mit der trockenfliege beobachtet. glücklicherweise sind wohl hechte eher nicht so scheu ... :m



Gerade in sehr klarem Wasser (Schären, oder auch im Winter an unseren Seen) habe ich das schon mehrfach beobachten müssen, wie ein Fisch mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf den Köder zuschießt und dann kurz davor "bremst", den Köder noch kurz beobachtet und dann abdreht...

Ob das am Köder, der Führung oder eventuell dem Vorfach liegt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

diese Situationen kenne ich auch, da unsere Gewässer immer klarer werden. Der Hecht kommt und dreht wieder ab. Nach einigen Versuchen glaube ich eigéntlich, dass das Problem weniger der Köder , als mehr der Angler ist. Wenn ich den Fisch sehe, sieht er mich u.U. auch und dies wirkt sicher abschreckender als jedes Stahlvorfach ( nun ratet mal, wie ich aussehe) Ne, seit dem mir das klar geworden ist, nutze ich jede Deckungsmöglichkeit und halte vom Ufer Abstand, soweit wie nur möglich.
Deshalb sollte man natürlich trotzdem über den Aufbau seiner Montagen nachdenken.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Wenn es in den Schären windstill ist kann man ja teilweise wirklich sehr weit sehen, da ist es auf jeden Fall interessant was man da so alles beobachten kann! Selbst auf maximale Jerk-Wurfentfernung kann man teilweise sehen wie ein dunkler Schatten direkt nach dem Auftreffen des Köders auf diesen zuschnellt und manchmal eben kurz davor stoppt, dann abdreht. Das der den Angler gesehen hat glaube ich dann kaum.

Aber manchmal kommt auch der Einschlag, das ist zusammen mit dem vorher sehen dann noch geiler! :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

ja, sicher spielt die Entfernung dabei die wesentliche Rolle
( ich kenne auch einen kleinen Teil schwedischer Schären)
Im Nahbereich sieht das aber anders aus.
Und jagende Hechte vor dem Zupacken schon beobachten zu können, ist die Krone; volle Zustimmung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Moin,

ich finds sauschade das ein Admin den anderen Fred geclosed hat,ich hoffe mal stark er nimmt sich wirklich die Zeit *und klickt bitte auch alle Links an und die dortigen Verlinkungen* auch...

Naja mehr können wir atm wohl nicht machen,außer solche Sachen immer sofort melden!

So genug OT
*********************

@SchleienStefan wollt mal fragen ob dein Hausgewässer eher trübe ist?

Hast schon an klaren Gewässern mit dem 0,55er FC gefischt?

Wie gesagt ich werd mir 25m der STROFT FC1 kaufen ich denk ich werd die dickste Schnur mit 0,52 und 18,xkg Tragkraft nehmen und natürlich kauf ich mir auch Stahl.

Gute ist bei unseren 4 Seen das 1 davon viel klarer ist als die anderen 3,denk so kommt man viel schneller auf ein halbwegs Aussagekräftiges Ergebniss,ich geh ja sowieso zu 80% immer mit nem Kumpel dann ists nochmal etwas besser wie wenn man alleine ist.

Hab da noch paar Fragen,was meint Ihr ist es wenn man gezielt auf Barsch und Forelle geht und ja meist mit 3- max 8cm Ködern fischt nicht besser man nimmt das flexible Stahl des Köderlaufs wegen,kann ja in Gewässern wo Hechtgefahr besteht schlecht hingehen und ein 0,30er FC draufmachen also müsst ich auch hier das 0,52er nehmen?

Ab welcher Ködergröße/Gewicht kann man grob sagen dass das dicke FC was den Lauf des Köders angeht im Nachteil ist?

Wäre halt auch interessant zu wissen ob der Zander bei nem FC (ich werd da natürlich dann das 0,52er FC nehmen,man weiß ja nie was beisst)eher an den Köder rangeht wie bei Stahl,aber ich teste dass alles das ganze Jahr über...der wird hier im Fred durch die Hecht Abrisse find ich zu sehr vernachlässigt.

Hier sagen immer viele "wenn ein steifes Vorfach gebraucht wird nehmt Ihr dann Titan anstatt Stahl"....wann ist Titan zu bevorzugen,hat das mit den Ködern zu tun oder wegen Hindernissen?


----------



## goolgetter (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Gute Fage von Knigge 007.

In meinem Hausgewässer gibt es sehr viele Hecht.
Wenn ich diese gezielt beangel kommt bei mir auch Flexonit als Vorfach zum Einsatz. Mit FC/HM als Vorfach habe ich noch nie geangelt.

Da ich es aber zu 70% auf Barsch abgesehen habe angel ich etwas kleinere Köder. Somit möchte ich nicht unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach verwenden. (angel gern mit Suspendern)  Da ich dann den Effekt des schwebens einbüßen würde.

Wie würdet Ihr die Situation bewerten. Lieber dort auch Stahl/Flexonit oder eher stärkeres HM/FC?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Für meinen Geschmack leidet die Präsentation von kleinen Ködern beim fischen mit den dicken Vorfächern deutlich, so das die hechtsicheren Durchmesser von FC oder HM für mein Empfinden hier absolut keine Alternative sind.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Wie schon ein paar Seiten zuvor geschrieben. Die Stärke des Materials beinflusst das Laufverhalten des Köders. 
Wenn du ein vermeintlich bisssicheres FC an einen 61er Squirrel bastelst, kannt du auch ein 50g Blei an deine Rutenspitze kleben. 
Beides ist nicht sehr produktiv oder?

Für kleine Köder gibt es Titanium, welches so fein ist, dass einmal auf den Boden gefallen, es meist nicht mehr auffindbar ist.
Zudem ist das Tita leichter als Flexonit und beeinflusst das suspendendene Verhalten des Köders nicht negativ.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Bei leichteren Ködern (~10g) ist ein steifes Vorfach sogar von Vorteil, weil sich der Köder nicht überschlägt und aus Drilligen und Vorfach einen Setzkescher häkelt.
Ein 61 Squirrel ist als Barschköder deklariert und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch keinen der mit sowas gezielt auf Hecht geht, weil man dazu feineres Gerät benötigt um ihn anständig werfen und führen zu können. Und an feinerem Gerät macht ein 0,80mm Fluorocarbon nicht wirklich Sinn (außer man geht mit einer 10g WG Flitsche gezielt auf Hecht.
Das ist für mich genauso unverständlich wie das mit den "50g Blei an die Rutenspitze kleben" oder das es leichter ist. Bei Ködern wie dem 61er Squirrel ist es egal ob 50cm Fluorocarbon oder 50cm Titan/Flexonit als Vorfach verwendet werden, weil dann nix mehr mit "schwebend" ist.
Also bitte sachlich argumentieren.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Chistian, du hast meinen Post leider nicht ganz verstanden.
Lies ihn doch bei Gelegenheit nochmals duch

Der Hinweis mit dem Gewicht an der Spitze war eine ironische vergleichende Übertreibung. Natürlich ist es sinnfrei ein Gewicht an die Spitze zu kleben, wie auch einen Barschköder am vermeintlich bissresistenten FC zu fischen.

Wenn du ein solch dünnes Titaniummaterial mal in den Händen gehabt hättest und es sogar gefischt hättest, gäbe es diese Differenzen nicht und du wüsstet wovon ich rede.
Der Köder bleibt schwebend.


----------



## goolgetter (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Also kann ich davon ausgehen das ich mit Titanium am besten bedient bin! 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ein ganz dünnes Titan direkt angequetsch ist wirklich keine beeinträchtigung für den Köder, da muss ich Pike-Piekser voll zustimmen! Wenn man dafür den Sprengring der ja oft montiert ist gleicht sich das voll aus!


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Heisst für uns Anfänger also soviel wie man braucht für die kleinen schwebenden Köder unbedingt Titan(oder ohne wenn keine Hechte zu erwarten sind).
Also muss ich Titan,Stahl und FC als Vorfach kaufen....damit ich fischen kann auf was ich Bock habe(FC weil ich wissen will obs wirklich besserist).

Dann muss ich erstmal zu unserem Tackler gehen und mich beraten lassen,damit ich dann auch die richtigen Stärken kaufe,er kennt meine Hausgewässer ja wie seine Hosentasche!

Danksche


Aber ne Frage hab ich noch,zum Stahlvorfach selber binden,sind die Kugellagerwirbel wirklich so viel besser was Verdrallungen angeht und habt Ihr diese?

Selbe bei den Kugellagerwirbeln mit Cross Lock Snap,braucht man das oder tuts auch was anderes?

Sorry für das viele OT aber dachte wenn wir grad bei dem Thema sind frag ich das gleich nochmal..dann weiß ich bescheid und kann einkaufen.


----------



## Seefliege (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ christian;

" ... Ein 61 Squirrel ist als Barschköder deklariert und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch keinen der mit sowas gezielt auf Hecht geht ..."

das hindert aber die hechte nicht, dauernd auf den sq 61 zu beissen. im sommer bringt das teil manchmal mehr hechte als barsche, selbst wenn man nicht drauf angelt. da kann man sich kaum dagegen wehren, so knallen selbst größere exemplare drauf. ok, kapitale wohl eher nicht, aber mein squirrel 61-rekord steht immerhin bei 82 cm ... ich fische die teile mit sehr dünnem flexonit. das ganz dünne titanium werde ich mir dieses jahr auch mal schön gucken ... 
übrigens kann man in gewässern mit hechtbestand auch durch die verwendung von kleinstködern beim barschangeln nicht wirklich die hechte am beissen hindern. ich hatte letzten herbst beim barschezuppeln immer mind. 2-3 hechte als beifang dabei, obwohl ich meistens nur im bereich von 3 cm kopytos bis 7 cm hellgies gefischt habe ... kann man sich ja locker ausrechnen, wie oft mir bei der verwendung von kleinköder- und barschtauglichen FC das vorfach abgebissen worden wäre ... |kopfkrat
nur in situationen, wenn ich sicher bin, dass dort keine hechte beissen, weil da noch nie welche gebissen haben, verwende ich manchmal auch dünneres FC. z.b. wenn die Döbel an manchen tagen unter oberfläche über tieferen wasser die brutfische einsammeln, kann man die dann super mit kleinen suspendern zum biss überreden. wichtig dabei ist tatsächlich, dass der köder dabei nach dem anrucken längere zeit schwerelos und bewegungslos im wasser verharrt. wie bereits bemerkt, denke ich, dass Döbel mit abstand die schnurscheuesten fische sind, gefolgt von Rapfen ... #q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Wenn du ein solch dünnes Titaniummaterial mal in den Händen gehabt hättest und es sogar gefischt hättest, gäbe es diese Differenzen nicht und du wüsstet wovon ich rede.
> Der Köder bleibt schwebend.


Mit ~40cm 1x1 25lbs Titanium-Vorfach incl. Snap und No-Knot (oder Wirbel) schwebt ein Pointer XD mit 5,6g nicht mehr (Erfahrung); wie es sich bei einem 61er Squirrel verhält kann ich nicht garantiert sagen, aber ich bezweifle das Titanium um soviel leichter als Fluorocarbon ist. Dünneres Titanium hab ich nicht (Ich bin Oberpfälzer; so dünnes Zeug mach ich kaputt wenn ich es nicht essen kann).
Fluorocarbon ist ab einem bestimmten Durchmesser hechtsicher, aber nicht für alle Köder geeignet. Wer *gezielt* auf Hecht geht, sollte sich in erster Linie Gedanken um die "Hechtsicherheit" seines Vorfaches und nicht um Köderführung, Präsentation, .. machen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey: @ christian;
> 
> " ... Ein 61 Squirrel ist als Barschköder deklariert und ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch keinen der mit sowas gezielt auf Hecht geht ..."
> 
> das hindert aber die hechte nicht, dauernd auf den sq 61 zu beissen.


Vollkommen korrekt. Nur dann muss man bei jedem Kunstköder hechtsicheres Vorfach verwenden. Auch bei DS, Carolina Rig, Finesse Rig, ..

Es geht in erster Linie darum das/ob Fluorocarbon Hechtsicher ist und nicht wie es sich auf die Laufeigenschaften des Köders auswirkt. Das ein 61er Squirrel an einem 0,80mm Fluorocarbon erstens Sch**** aussieht und man so gut wie keine Köderführung mehr hat, sollte jedem klar sein.

@Knigge007
Bei kleinen Ködern nehme ich dünnes Stahl (wobei ich die nicht oft einsetze). Für Wobbler und GuFis verwende ich gar keine Wirbel, weil die Köder die Schnur nicht verdrallen. Wirbel hab ich nur dran wenn ich Blinker oder einige Spinner werfe (TwinTurner oder sowas).


----------



## Seefliege (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Christian;

" ... Es geht in erster Linie darum das/ob Fluorocarbon Hechtsicher ist ..." 

ist es in den interessanten dünneren durchmessern eben *nicht*. das erleben angelkumpels von mir ja andauernd, wenn ihre FC-vorfächer an den finesse-rigs durchgeknipst werden. und auch ich habe was das betrifft, schon ne menge lehrgeld bezahlt ...  nur manche angler nehmen halt diese verluste einfach in kauf ... #d


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Das ist ja das was ich teilweise wirklich amüsant finde. Fluorocarbon zu "normalen" Spinnfischen = böse. Aber an Finesse-Rigs, DS, Carolina und wasweißichwasnochalles ist es anscheinend in Ordnung und wurde/wird auch hier immer wieder empfohlen.
Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass mir noch kein einziger "Beifanghecht" (weil ich selten gezielt auf Hecht gehe) ein 0,80mm+ Fluorocarbon zerlegt hat.


----------



## Brassenkaiser (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Auf Bitte einiger User hier mal ein Statement von Veit zu der Thematik:

_"Ich habe im Sommer ein FC in der Stärke 0,45 mm von einem Kumpel zum Testen bekommen, welches im Handel bis heute nicht erhältlich ist. Dieses FC habe ich mehrfach an einem mäßig klaren Kiessee benutzt, wo fast nur Zander und Barsche beißen. Bis dahin hatte ich dort selbst noch nie einen Hechtkontakt. Ich habe mit dem 0,45er FC dort seitdem immer gefischt und reichlich Zander und Barsche gefangen und hatte damit im Herbst auch meine ersten drei Hechtkontakte an dem Gewässer. Einer (Größe unbekannt) riss sofort nach dem Anhieb ab, einen 40er Schniepel der vorne hing und einen 80er, der mit dem Vorfach im Drill in Berührung kam, konnte ich landen. _
_Das "Special Pike FC" von mb-fishing, welches so kontrovers diskutiert wird, bekam ich erst im Oktober als 0,55er und 0,82er. Seitdem habe ich das 0,55er ausser an dem besagten Kiessee durchweg als Vorfach benutzt. Dort kam wiegesagt immer das 0,45er zum Einsatz, welches deutlich weicher ist als das Sp.Pike-FC, defintiv ein anderes Fabrikat. Auf das Sp.Pike-FC fing ich diverse Hechte darunter auch 4 Fische zwischen 68 und 89 cm an einem Vormittag, von denen 3 den Köder tief geschluckt hatten. Alle mit ein und dem selben Vorfach gelandet. Auch bei einer Boddentour gemeinsam mit einigen anderen Usern des Anglerboards kam das 0,55er Sp.Pike-Fc zum Einsatz. Zwar hielten sich die Fänge sehr in Grenzen, trotzdem fing ich alle Fische des Trips (9 Hechte) ebenfalls mit ein und dem selben Vorfach, ohne Abriss versteht sich. Im Dezember war ich mit AB-Member drehteufel an der Saale und hatte dort auf einen 16er Kopyto einen vermeintlichen Biss, bei dem der mit Zusatzdrilling bestückte Köder gleich beim Anhieb ab war. Ich ging zwar zunächst von einem Hechtabbiss aus, bin aber zwei Tage später mit AB-Member Fehlbiss an der Stelle gewesen. Er bekam einen Hänger und zog genau jenen 16er Kopyto aus dem Wasser, den ich dort zwei Tage zuvor -wie auch immer- verloren hatte. Zusatzdrilling und Wirbel waren noch dran. Mir ist noch heute unerklärlich, wie es zu diesem Abriss kam, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein Hecht, der einen Köder mit Zusatzdrilling überbissen hat, ihn genau am gleichen Punkt sofort wieder loswird. In den folgenden Wochen bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt habe ich ausschließlich Zander und Barsche gefangen, so dass weitere "Hechttests" ausblieben. Allerdings bin ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von der Hechtsicherheit des Sp. Pike-FCs überzeugt, da ich im Herbst reichlich Hechte, von denen auch eine ganze Reihe geschluckt hatten, damit landen konnte. Der merkwürige Abriss, bei dem der Köder anschließend wiedergefangen wurde, stellt ein kleines Fragezeichen. Ich hoffe, dass ich ab Mai wieder mehr Hechte fangen und dann auch die Hechtsicherheit des Materials auf weitere Proben stellen kann. Von einigen Freunden, welche dieses FC ebenfalls benutzen und damit auch mehr Hechte als ich gefangen haben, sind mir allerdings bisher auch keinerlei Abrisse bekannt._

_Beste Grüße_
_Veit"_


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Mal ganz doof, aber allen Ernstes gefragt:
Was kann/leistet aus Sicht der FC & von mir aus auch Hardmonobenutzer, FC oder Hardmono, was Stahl oder Titan- vorfach nicht können???
Würde mich echt interessieren was?
Geht es darum, dass ihr euch nen Vorteil davon versprecht, dass FC als unsichtbar gilt???
Ich raff es echt nicht!


----------



## Rocardoso spin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Brassenkaiser schrieb:


> Auf Bitte einiger User hier mal ein Statement von Veit zu der Thematik:
> 
> _"Ich habe im Sommer ein FC in der Stärke 0,45 mm von einem Kumpel zum Testen bekommen, welches im Handel bis heute nicht erhältlich ist. Dieses FC habe ich mehrfach an einem mäßig klaren Kiessee benutzt, wo fast nur Zander und Barsche beißen. Bis dahin hatte ich dort selbst noch nie einen Hechtkontakt. Ich habe mit dem 0,45er FC dort seitdem immer gefischt und reichlich Zander und Barsche gefangen und hatte damit im Herbst auch meine ersten drei Hechtkontakte an dem Gewässer. Einer (Größe unbekannt) riss sofort nach dem Anhieb ab, einen 40er Schniepel der vorne hing und einen 80er, der mit dem Vorfach im Drill in Berührung kam, konnte ich landen. _
> _Das "Special Pike FC" von mb-fishing, welches so kontrovers diskutiert wird, bekam ich erst im Oktober als 0,55er und 0,82er. Seitdem habe ich das 0,55er ausser an dem besagten Kiessee durchweg als Vorfach benutzt. Dort kam wiegesagt immer das 0,45er zum Einsatz, welches deutlich weicher ist als das Sp.Pike-FC, defintiv ein anderes Fabrikat. Auf das Sp.Pike-FC fing ich diverse Hechte darunter auch 4 Fische zwischen 68 und 89 cm an einem Vormittag, von denen 3 den Köder tief geschluckt hatten. Alle mit ein und dem selben Vorfach gelandet. Auch bei einer Boddentour gemeinsam mit einigen anderen Usern des Anglerboards kam das 0,55er Sp.Pike-Fc zum Einsatz. Zwar hielten sich die Fänge sehr in Grenzen, trotzdem fing ich alle Fische des Trips (9 Hechte) ebenfalls mit ein und dem selben Vorfach, ohne Abriss versteht sich. Im Dezember war ich mit AB-Member drehteufel an der Saale und hatte dort auf einen 16er Kopyto einen vermeintlichen Biss, bei dem der mit Zusatzdrilling bestückte Köder gleich beim Anhieb ab war. Ich ging zwar zunächst von einem Hechtabbiss aus, bin aber zwei Tage später mit AB-Member Fehlbiss an der Stelle gewesen. Er bekam einen Hänger und zog genau jenen 16er Kopyto aus dem Wasser, den ich dort zwei Tage zuvor -wie auch immer- verloren hatte. Zusatzdrilling und Wirbel waren noch dran. Mir ist noch heute unerklärlich, wie es zu diesem Abriss kam, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein Hecht, der einen Köder mit Zusatzdrilling überbissen hat, ihn genau am gleichen Punkt sofort wieder loswird. In den folgenden Wochen bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt habe ich ausschließlich Zander und Barsche gefangen, so dass weitere "Hechttests" ausblieben. Allerdings bin ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von der Hechtsicherheit des Sp. Pike-FCs überzeugt, da ich im Herbst reichlich Hechte, von denen auch eine ganze Reihe geschluckt hatten, damit landen konnte. Der merkwürige Abriss, bei dem der Köder anschließend wiedergefangen wurde, stellt ein kleines Fragezeichen. Ich hoffe, dass ich ab Mai wieder mehr Hechte fangen und dann auch die Hechtsicherheit des Materials auf weitere Proben stellen kann. Von einigen Freunden, welche dieses FC ebenfalls benutzen und damit auch mehr Hechte als ich gefangen haben, sind mir allerdings bisher auch keinerlei Abrisse bekannt._
> ...


 

servus,......

hab da mal ne frage zu deinem besagtem abbiss oder nich !!!
unzwar,..wie groß war dein Gummiköder genau ???|bigeyes


@sensitivfischer,....

ja es geht nur darum die mongtage leicht u ohne große probleme binden zu können,..u im klaren wasser die köder zu präsentieren nahe zu unsichtbar um scheue u skeptische Fische (große schlaue fische) zu überlisten!!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mal ganz doof, aber allen Ernstes gefragt:
> Was kann/leistet aus Sicht der FC & von mir aus auch Hardmonobenutzer, FC oder Hardmono, was Stahl oder Titan- vorfach nicht können???
> Würde mich echt interessieren was?


Ich persönlich fische lieber Fluorocarbon, weil es für Waller, Zander und Rapfen gleichermaßen geeignet ist.
Was ggf. noch ins Gewicht fällt, ist der Preis. Teilweise kosten 10m gutes Stahlvorfach bzw. Titanium oder Flexonit mehr als 100m Fluorocarbon und das kann in hängerträchtigen Gewässern auf Dauer ziemlich teuer werden.



> Geht es darum, dass ihr euch nen Vorteil davon versprecht, dass FC als unsichtbar gilt???


Kommt drauf an. In Verbindung mit Klemmhülsen und Snap zieht das Argument jedenfalls nicht mehr und das wird meiner Ansicht nach sowieso überbewertet. 6er Kopyto mit 5/0er VMC, 21g Jigkopf vornedran und dann noch einen Angstdrilling der am Öhr eingehängt wird bevor man den Snap ranhängt... aber Hauptsache das Vorfach ist durchsichtig ^^


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mit ~40cm 1x1 25lbs Titanium-Vorfach incl. Snap und No-Knot (oder Wirbel) schwebt ein Pointer XD mit 5,6g nicht mehr (Erfahrung); wie es sich bei einem 61er Squirrel verhält kann ich nicht garantiert sagen, aber ich bezweifle das Titanium um soviel leichter als Fluorocarbon ist. Dünneres Titanium hab ich nicht (Ich bin Oberpfälzer; so dünnes Zeug mach ich kaputt wenn ich es nicht essen kann).
> Fluorocarbon ist ab einem bestimmten Durchmesser hechtsicher, aber nicht für alle Köder geeignet. Wer *gezielt* auf Hecht geht, sollte sich in erster Linie Gedanken um die "Hechtsicherheit" seines Vorfaches und nicht um Köderführung, Präsentation, .. machen.



Hmmm...kann es sein das wir etwas aneinander vorbeireden?

Naja...

Wenn ich von dünnem Material rede, meine ich das 15lbs Tita (10lbs gibt es auch, wäre aber doch etwas sehr dünn).
Du kannst das Material direkt an die Schnur knoten und wie Stefan sagt vorsichtig an den Köder klemmen.
Ein kleiner Snap Gr 1 oder 0 würde auch noch gehen.

Zu deinem zweiten Absatz. In erster Linie schaue ich das das Setup passt und der Köder ein optimales Spiel hat. Köderführung und Präsentation sind das A und O
Ein hechtsicheres Setup, das o.g. Eigenschaften enthält, ergibt sich automatisch, wenn man mit Titanium fischt.

Beim FC kann ich keine Vorteile sehen, wie ich es schon mehrfach erwähnt habe, behindert es das Köderspiel massiv, die angepriesene Unsichtbarkeit ist nicht wie versprochen gegeben (1,42) und es lässt sich nicht gut verarbeiten.
Für Köder über 10" mag ein 0,80er Vorfach gehen, darunter ist es alles andere als optimal für Köderspiel und Fangerfolg.

Titanium ist um ein vielfaches dünner und extrem reflexionsarm (neues Material, braun mattiert), wirkt sich positiv auf das Laufverhalten aus und ist weitgehend knickresistent.

Edit.

Btw. ist die ganze Vorfachdiskusion für die für den Hintern, die die geflochtene Schnur fischen und diese direkt an das Vorfach binden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Interessant ist in der Tat auch, wie einerseits DS gehypt und hier das Thema Hechtsicherheit fast völlig untergeht, während es beim "normalen" Spinnfischen um die Vorfachfrage erbittere .


 
Das stimmt leider . Dabei muss man auch beim DS mit Hechtbissen rechnen.
Ich angel übrigens auch beim Dropshot mit Stahl...:m


----------



## lehrling (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

"""
Wenn du ein solch dünnes Titaniummaterial mal in den Händen gehabt hättest und es sogar gefischt hättest, gäbe es diese Differenzen nicht und du wüsstet wovon ich rede.
Der Köder bleibt schwebend.[/QUOTE]
"""

Hallo Pike-Piekser,

-wie dünn(angegebene Tragkraft) ist dein Titan?

-wie verarbeitest du es als Vorfach?

-wo kann man es zu welchem Preis kaufen?

Habe mir selbst mal vor längerer Zeit 9 kg/Titan gekauft, zum Hechte fangen sicher sehr brauchbar aber fürs Barschangeln natürlich völlig überdimensioniert.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @sensitivfischer,....
> 
> ja es geht nur darum die mongtage leicht u ohne große probleme binden zu können,..u im klaren wasser die köder zu präsentieren nahe zu unsichtbar um scheue u skeptische Fische (große schlaue fische) zu überlisten!!!



Also dazu muss ich sagen, dass man sowohl bei Stahl als auch bei FC oder Hardmono nicht selten, um nicht zu sagen überwiegend, Klemmhülsen verwendet. Von dem her, kann ich keinen Unterschied, beim Aufwand für das Vorfächer herstellen, feststellen. Ne Klemmhülse zu quetschen braucht immer gleichlang, egal was für Vorfachmaterial gequetscht wird.
Unsichtbarkeit? Klar kann schon helfen, wenn sich der Angler einbildet, dass ein unsichtbares/ schlecht sichtbares Vorfach einen höheren Fangerfolg bringt, Tatsache ist aber wohl eher, dass es reine Einbildung ist.
Du könntest, übertrieben dargestellt, beim Spinnfischen ne Nutte als Vorfach dranhängen, es ist dem Fisch shitegal, weil er rein aus Instinkt, ausgelöst durch einen Schlüsselreiz, beist.
Der Biss ist keine, wie beim Mensch, verstandsgesteuerte Handlung, der eine Überlegung zu Grunde liegt oder gar eine intensive Prüfung des Köders und der Umgebungsvariablen.
Deswegen fängt man auch mit Spinnstange, Bleikopf, Riesendrillingen und auch mit dem Eigenbaublinker, der nur aus nem Teelöffel, Sprengringen und zwei Drillingen besteht.
Der Köder muss einen Schlüsselreiz senden, auf den der Fisch anspricht, seine Sicherung durchknallt und er in Beißlaune/Blutrausch verfällt.
In dem Zusammenhang ist es völlig wurscht woran der Köder hängt, der Fisch fokusiert den Köder, nicht anderes und das Vorfach muss bloß eines sein => bissfest.
Beim Ansitzangeln mag das Funktionsprinzip ein anderes sein können, hier hat der Räuber Zeit den Köder zu begutachten, zu testen, hier ist daher Raum für Misstrauen, wenn sich der Köder z.B. unnatürlich verhält, aber beim Spinnfischen geht alles viel zu schnell.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...Was ggf. noch ins Gewicht fällt, ist der Preis. Teilweise kosten 10m gutes Stahlvorfach bzw. Titanium oder Flexonit mehr als 100m Fluorocarbon und das kann in hängerträchtigen Gewässern auf Dauer ziemlich teuer werden...



Was mir bisher als das einzige echte Argument erscheint, auch wenn ich da nicht sparen wollte, soll es Leute geben, die es tun.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Wenn man viele Abrisse hat, dann kann das ziemlich teuer werden. Ein Meter Titanium kostet ~3,50€ und da bringt man zwei Vorfächer raus. Bei einem reinen Spinnfischer und hängerträchtigem Gewässer hat man pro Jahr ~100 Abrisse und das sind dann ~175€ (+/- ein paar Euro weil mal ein Vorfach ganz vorne abreisst und man es wieder verwenden kann). Flexonit kostet der Meter ~1,50€ und das sind dann (bei 100 Abrissen) 75€ nur an Vorfachmaterial.

Ich gehe jetzt von mir aus; wenn jemand nur 10 Abrisse pro Jahr hat, macht es natürlich wenig Sinn sich wegen den paar Euro aufzuregen.


----------



## Esox79 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@ Tommi-Engel
Beim DS mit Stahl ist meiner Meinung nach Unfug.
Im Strelasund sind schon massig Hechte mit Fc gefangen worden und wenige gingen durch Abbiss verloren gegangen. Habe selbst schon Hechte am 1er Haken und 0,37mm FC gefangen, ohne Vorfachbeschädigung. Und wie soll man ne vernünftige Präsentation des Köders erreichen wenn man gezielt auf Barsch und Zander fischt, denn das Stahl ist viel zu steif und somit geht das ganze Spiel des Köders verloren.
Jeder weiß das Barsche launisch sind und somit ist Stahl beim DS Schwachsinn!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> @ Tommi-Engel
> Beim DS mit Stahl ist meiner Meinung nach Unfug.
> !


 
Tja, wie so die Meinungen auseinandergehen.....
Ich halte es in meinem "Hechtverseuchten" Hausgewässer keinesfalls für Schwachfug....

Allerdings angel ich nicht gezielt auf Barsche...
Aber selbst die Barsch Beifänge die ich bisher hatte, haben sich nicht an Stahl gestört...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> @ Im Strelasund sind schon massig Hechte mit Fc gefangen worden und *wenige* gingen durch Abbiss verloren gegangen.!


 
Einer ist schon zuviel....:r


----------



## Esox79 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Habe selbst schon mit 7x7 Stahl Hechte verloren.Meinst die verseuchten Gewässer in Holland? Da kann jeder Fische fangen.


----------



## Hooked (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Hi,
ich kenne da einen rel. bekannten holländischen Angler, der schwört auf FC. 
Er sagt aber, nur echtes 100%iges FC hält. Hardmono nicht. 
Das ganze dann aber auch in entsprechenden Stärken um 0.8. Sozusagen als Spinstangen(Titan)-ersatz.
Ihm wurde beim Muskyfischen wohl schonmal ein Titanvorfach gesprengt. FC wohl nicht.

Ich persönlich fische zum jerken und für Swimbaits etc. Titan. Für alles Kleinere 1x7 Stahl. 

Trotzdem glaube ich besagtem Angler. Vor allem hat er wahrscheinlich schon mehr Meter gefangen als die meisten von uns je sehen werden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Meinst die verseuchten Gewässer in Holland? Da kann jeder Fische fangen.


 


Klar, da nimmst Du einen Stock bindest eine Schnur dran, eine Bratwurst als Köder reicht völlig aus, ...und jeder Anfänger fängt da seinen Meterhecht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne da einen rel. bekannten holländischen Angler, der schwört auf FC.
> Er sagt aber, nur echtes 100%iges FC hält. Hardmono nicht.
> Das ganze dann aber auch in entsprechenden Stärken um 0.8. Sozusagen als Spinstangen(Titan)-ersatz.
> ...



Der tolle holländische Angler hätte wohl mit Stahlvorfach genauso viele Hechte gefangen, aber das nur nebenbei.|rolleyes


----------



## Esox79 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@ Tommi-Engel
Warum fährst eigentlich nach Holland? Fängst hier in Deutschland nichts?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> @ Tommi-Engel
> Warum fährst eigentlich nach Holland? Fängst hier in Deutschland nichts?


 
Ne, da bin ich zu blöd zu...
Das überlasse ich lieber solchen Superanglern wie Dir..:m


----------



## Esox79 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Hab nie behauptet das ich ein Superangler bin, aber ich muß nicht am größten Zanderpuff angeln. Ein 70er Zander aus Deutschland ist mir 10mal mehr wert wie einer aus Holland!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Hab nie behauptet das ich ein Superangler bin, aber ich muß nicht am größten Zanderpuff angeln. Ein 70er Zander aus Deutschland ist mir 10mal mehr wert wie einer aus Holland!


 
Kann das sein, das Du noch nie in Holland geangelt hast, oder bist Du wirklich so naiv?
Meinst Du wirklich die Fische springen von selber in´s Boot...
 :q


----------



## Esox79 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Hab schon von vielen gehört die dort gefischt haben, das es einfacher ist wie bei uns. Und außerdem gibt es für mich keinen Reiz dort hinzufahren, denn die gleichen Fischarten sind hier auch vorhanden!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Kann das sein, das Du noch nie in Holland geangelt hast, oder bist Du wirklich so naiv?
> Meinst Du wirklich die Fische springen von selber in´s Boot...
> :q


 

nein die fische stehen auf shootings! :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Esox79 schrieb:


> Hab schon von vielen gehört die dort gefischt haben, das es einfacher ist wie bei uns.


 
Was man nicht so alles hört..|bigeyes



Esox79 schrieb:


> . Und außerdem gibt es für mich keinen Reiz dort hinzufahren,!


 
Dann bleib doch am besten hier...



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> nein die fische stehen auf shootings! :m


Vor allen Dingen die blonden..|supergri



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Laß mal Tommi, ich glaub dem Typ gehts darum, den Thread ins OT und Gestichele abgleiten zu lassen...
> ...


 
Noch habe ich mich gar nicht aufgeregt....:q


----------



## stefannn87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

*HUST

Ich fische seit Mitte 2009 wieder mit Mono, da ich persönlich eine höhere Erfolgsquote habe. Weniger ausschlitzer, Bissverwertung auch top (Fische meist nicht tiefer als 5 Meter) aber was gravierend war, dass die Fische im "klaren" Wasser häufiger gebissen habe. 
Vieleicht beißen sie ja mit nem vorgeschalteten Fluorvorfach noch besser |rolleyes 

Persönlihc halte ich aber nicht sonderlich viel von diesem Zeug, glaube in der Zeit wie ich mit Mono und mein Kollege mit Fluorcarbon geangelt haben, ich 3 mal soviele Bisse hatte wie er ;+


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



lehrling schrieb:


> Hallo Pike-Piekser,
> 
> -wie dünn(angegebene Tragkraft) ist dein Titan?
> 
> ...



Hallo Lehrling,

a.  Für Hechte nehme ich 25-50lbs Vorfächer, je Ködergröße.
 Für Barsche hatte ich das 15lbs und 20lbs...testweise auch das 10lbs mal in der Hand gehabt. Das 10er kann man schlecht verarbeiten. Das 15lbs lbs geht gut und ist sehr fein.


b. hier klick und hier klack wenn die Vorfächer direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden werden.


c. kaufen kannst du es an vielen Stellen im Inet, ich kaufe meins hier klick Da läuft auch ein kleines Video zur optimalen Verarbeitung des Titanium, speziell bei Hechtvorfächern.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



> lehrling schrieb:
> 
> 
> > """
> ...



Guck dir das an: http://www.camo-tackle.de/91-m-boan....html?osCsid=f201755510df1c45ca58cbcfca02ee8b

Das Zeug kannst du knoten (Standard Clinch) und so hast du schon ein Span und ein Wirbel/Pitzenbauer Ring am Vorfach und es ist leicht.

Da steht was von 15 lb., das hält niemals so viel. Es hält um die 3 kg, das reicht zum Barsche/Zanderangeln am leichteren Gerät auf jeden Fall.

Das Zeug ist zwar schweine teuer, aber wenn du nicht pro Tag 5 Vorfächer in den Bäumen oder sonstwo lässt, ist das ne sehr gute Sache. Ich werde an leichten Ruten nichts anderes verwenden, auch wenn es so teuer ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich möchte mal einen ganz anderen Ansatz in die Diskussion bringen. 

Hauptargument für FC ist die ( angeblich ) geringere Sichtigkeit. 

Dabei wissen wir überhaupt nicht, welches Sehvermögen ein Fisch überhaupt hat. Möglicherweise sieht er FC unter Wasser als leuchtenden Faden, vielleicht als weißen Strich, vielleicht überhaupt nicht.

Angenommen er sieht es als leuchtenden Faden, dann scheint ihn das nicht sonderlich zu stören. Denn es werden ja unbestreitbar Hechte mit FC gefangen und ( nicht immer ) auch gelandet.
Wenn ihn nun ein leuchtender Faden nicht stört, dann stört ihn ein feines 7x7 garantiert auch nicht.
Angenommen er sieht FC gar nicht, dann scheint dieses " nicht sehen können " auch nicht sonderlich wichtig zu sein, denn dass man mit FC deutlich mehr Fische fängt ist wohl nach wie vor umstritten. Ganz zu schweigen von früheren Zeiten, wo ein Stahlvorfach deutlich steifer und dicker war als heute und trotzdem jede Menge Hechte gefangen wurden. 

Doch selbst im für FC günstigsten Fall, heißt der Fisch sieht Stahl, FC aber nicht, bleibt noch eine gewichtige Frage offen.

Wir fischen mit Kunstködern, die sehr oft mit den Futterfischen der Umgebung, ja mit Futterfischen überhaupt, weder in Form noch Farbe nicht oder so gut wie nicht vergleichbar sind. Mit Kunstködern, die meist mit zwei oder drei - im Verhältnis zur Ködergröße - überdimensionalen Drillingshaken versehen sind. Die ergo für einen Raubfisch soviel mit seiner natürlichen Beute zu tun haben, wie ein Formel1 Renner mit einem Wohnwagen. 
Glauben aber, oder sollen lt. Werbung glauben, dass die winzig kleine Nuance " Vorfach " entscheidenden Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten hat. 


Aber gut, ich kann mich irren.

Nehmen wir an, FC fängt wirklich den einen oder anderen Hecht, der bei Stahl dankend abgewinkt hätte. Es bleibt doch das Restrisiko einen Fisch durch Vorfachbruch zu verlieren. Ein Risiko, dass proportional mit der Größe des Fisches steigt, der den Köder genommen hat. 

Oder anders gefragt. Ist es schlau zu riskieren, für einen fragwürdigen Mehrerfolg bei durchschnittlichen Fischen, einen wirklich kapitalen Fisch zu verlieren ? 

Ich persönlich verzichte sehr gerne und konsequent auf jegliche Experimente bei der Wahl des Vorfachs. Ich möchte, so denn ein kapitaler Fisch einsteigt, den Drill genießen und mich nicht über die gesamte Zeit mit der bangen Frage beschäftigen, ob mein Vorfach das auch aushält.


----------



## Albert71 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@ Kaulbarschspezi
Lies mal unter seinen Benutzernahmen.
Er ist halt ne C&R Type.#d


----------



## Barsch-Guru (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

@Ralf

#6 bekommst von mir uneingeschränkte Zustimmung! |good: im Quadrat!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum diese Kinderkacke von wegen FC eine Million mal durchgekaut werden muss...

...für Hechte gibt es nunmal einfach nur ein Mittel das sicher ist und das heißt Stahl! Jeder der was anderes nimmt handelt in meinen Augen unverantwortlich der Kreatur gegenüber.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es gibt halt bei jedem Angler Tage, wo alle Umstände perfekt scheinen, man wenig bis nichts fängt, und die Frage zurück bleibt, was  man hätte anders oder besser machen können. Und dann wird das klitzekleinste Detail durchgegangen und der Mißerfolg daran festgemacht.



Das möchte ich noch ergänzen.

Und nachdem man alle Details in den Bordcomputer einegegeben hat und dieser als Ergebnis ausspuckt, das Vorfach sei aller Berechnungen zufolge um 0,247 cm zu kurz, kommt da irgendein Typ ans Wasser, Askari Sonderangebotsrute, Rolle mit erheblichen Fertigungstoleranzen, 50er mono, grün ummanteltes, mmdickes Stahlvorfach, Lidlblinker, und fängt einen schönen Hecht, grad mal zwei Meter vom Ufer weg. :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was soll man da machen, downsizen?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Es sind abér Beispiele dafür, wie unzulänglich unsere ganzen Anstrengungen im Grunde sind. Letztlich entscheidet der Fisch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Es sind abér Beispiele dafür, wie unzulänglich unsere ganzen Anstrengungen im Grunde sind. Letztlich entscheidet der Fisch.




Sehr, sehr gutes Posting! #6#6#6

Und wenn er sich dann für meinen Köder entschieden hat, dann sollte ich Vorkehrungen getroffen haben damit ich ihn auch sicher an Land bekomme. :m


----------



## stefannn87 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Solche Postings werden mir immer ein Rätsel sein.
> 
> Entweder Du bist ein ziemlicher Neuling in Sachen Spinnangeln oder Du willst provozieren.
> 
> ...



Oh Gott 
Leute, ruhig bleiben... Naja wobei ich haette wahrscheinlich das ganze ähnlich handgehabt wie ihr |uhoh:

Um das mal kurz klar zu stellen, *mein Posting bezieht sich in keinster Weise aufs Vorfach*(!!!), sondern um die Hauptschnur 
 Hatte hier irgendwo ein Thread gesehen, indem über die Hauptschnur gesprochen wurde, da es aber in diesem Thread ums Vorfach und deren stabilität geht, ist mein Posting ein Missverständniss!!!

Klar fische ich mit nem Vorfach wenn ich beispielsweise in einem See mit Hechtvorkommen und nem Köder von mehr als 8 cm fische. Das Vorfach binde ich mir sogar selber, immer um die 15 cm und ner Stärke von 5kg Tragkraft und 0.15mmdurchmesser.

PS: Auch wenn ich meinen Schein erst seit einem Jahr habe, habe ich dennoch einiges an Erfahrung, da ich zu Zeiten des Jugendfischereischeins sogut wie jeden Tag angeln war, egal ob in Deutschland oder anderen Ländern |rolleyes.

/edit:
danke an micbrtls der mich auf mein Posting angeschrieben hat, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie mehr dazu gekommen, mich zu äussern.

btw: ich benutze sogar das ein oder andere mal ein Vorfach, wenn ich auf Zander und Barsch gehe, und das in Kanälen ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Das Vorfach binde ich mir sogar selber, immer um die 15 cm und ner Stärke von 5kg Tragkraft und 0.15mmdurchmesser.



Was ist das denn für ein Material? Hat ja eine enorme Tragkraft?

PS: Findest Du 15cm nicht ein wenig kurz? Da beisst ja selbst ein 80er Hecht schon über, oder? Ich bin ja auch kein echter Freund von langen Vorfächern, aber so 30cm sind bei mir schon Untergrenze...


----------



## stefannn87 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Das sind solche hier http://profiblinker.com/profi-blinker-carbon-protector-hechtvorfach-spule-tragkraft-015mm-p-428.html

Also ich schrieb ja, dass meine Vorfäche in etwa auf 15 cm kommen. Aber im grunde genommen reicht das, meine Erfahrung hats zumindest gezeigt, wobei ich bisher au noch keinen Kapitalen Hecht an der Schnur hatte.

BTT: Ich tendiere grundsätzlich zu Stahlvorfächern, aber auf den Durchmesser bzw aufs Material sollte dann auhc drauf geachtet werden.


----------



## Seefliege (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey C&R-Type;

" ... Um das mal kurz klar zu stellen, *mein Posting bezieht sich in keinster Weise aufs Vorfach*(!!!), sondern um die Hauptschnur ..."

das hatte ich mir nach dem lesen deines beitrages auch schon gedacht. ich (spinn)fische teilweise auch ganz gerne mit mono als hauptschnur (Dymotec) |kopfkrat

" ... Also ich schrieb ja, dass meine Vorfäche in etwa auf 15 cm kommen. Aber im grunde genommen reicht das ..."

das kommt ganz darauf an, auf was du eigentlich angelst. #c
zum gezielten barschangeln mag dir das ja ausreichend erscheinen, und es ist sicherlich besser, als nur mit nem dünneren FC-vorfach zu fischen. aber bei größeren hechten als beifang wird die sache schon eng. ich fische beim barscheln ein 25-30 cm flexonit-vorfach, und war bei einigen hechten schon zufrieden, dass es wenigstens so "lang" war und nicht bloß so ein kleiner stummel ... |rolleyes
zum gezielten hechtfang sollte  das vorfach wesentlich länger ausfallen. meine erfahrungen zur folge so ab ca. 50 cm und mehr. mir ist es schon passiert, dass sich größere hechte so ab 80 cm selbst in vorfächer von 70 cm länge so eingedreht haben, dass sie die normale hauptschnur locker in die schnauze bekommen hätten. also lieber auf nummer sicher gehen und das vorfach etwas länger wählen. selbst hinter ne spinnstange gehört noch eine stahlverlängerung, was ein angelkumpel von mir leidvoll in erfahrung bringen musste. trotz meiner empfehlung seine spinnstange (30 cm) noch zu verlängern, meinte er die würde schon reichen ... er bekam einen brachialen biss, wobei der hecht den 23 cm gufi und die spinnstange glatt überbissen hat. danach war das gejammere dann groß. ich bin der meinung, dass foren auch dazu da sind, dass eben nicht jeder angler (anfänger) jeglichen fehler selbst zu machen braucht. wobei es mir hier weniger um das wohlbefinden des jeweiligen anglers, um so mehr aber um die (verangelten) fische geht.


----------



## Team Pöhl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Aus meinen Erfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass eine Vorfachlänge von 50cm vollkommen ausreicht, zumal man mit seinem Vorfachmaterial auch länger hinkommt ... klar kann es auch mal passieren, dass sich der Fisch in seiner verzweifelten Todesrolle völlig ins Vorfach verknotet und dadurch ein Fischverlust entstehen kann... aber was solls... shit happens!


----------



## Seefliege (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Team Pöhl;

im prinzip haste schon recht. ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass die vorfächer mindestens 50 cm lang sein sollten. die angesprochene rolle habe ich schon öfter gesehen. allerdings hatte ich bisher das glück, dass die hechte dabei die schnur nicht ins maul bekamen. |rolleyes dabei kann es passieren, dass selbst 70 cm noch zu kurz sind ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Also, ich fische Vorfächer um die 30-40 cm. Sicher kommt es auch ein wenig auf Angelart und zu erwartende Fischgröße an. Aber generell würde ich schon sagen, dass diese Länge reicht. Dieses von Miepol beschriebene "Einwickelphänomen" kenne ich eigentlich nur von Aalen. 

Eigentlich alle, die ich näher kenne, nutzen Stahl. FC scheint mir eher unter den Anglern verbreitet zu sein, die sich stundenlang darüber unterhalten können, wer nun die bessere geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle hat. Weicheier eben.

Kann mich in meiner bescheidenen Einschätzung natürlich auch täuschen...|rolleyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Dieses von Miepol beschriebene "Einwickelphänomen" kenne ich eigentlich nur von Aalen.
> |rolleyes


 
Ich habe das auch schon bei Hechten öfters erlebt...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Glaube ich gerne, Tommi.
Ich fische auch nicht gezielt auf Kapitale, kann aber auf eine ganze Menge kleinerer :c und mittlerer Größe verweisen. Und da (und bei den paar wirklich größeren) gabs keine Probleme mit Verwicklungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich benutze Stahlvorfächer ab 40 cm.

FC nur an Miniködern auf Barsch.

Mir ist es schon passiert das mitten im Drill eines Hechtes die Schnur schlaff wurde und oberhalb des Vorfachs gekappt war.

Da hat der Hecht sich vermutlich eingewickelt. Ich glaube aber dass auch ein 70 oder 80 cm langes Vorfach daran nichts geändert hätte.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Team Pöhl (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Kohlmeise... Und da (und bei den paar wirklich größeren) gabs keine Probleme mit Verwicklungen.

ja das hast du richtig erkannt ... bei größeren fischen ist das nicht die regel, dass man mit verwicklungen rechnen muss, da diese mehr ihre kraft nutzen, anstatt ihre wendigkeit... solche fische sind durch ihre größe und ihr alter viel zu träge für solche körperlich anstrengenden todesrollen... habs zumindest noch nie bei kapitalen fischen erlebt...


----------



## Seefliege (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

|wavey: @ Team Pöhl;

" ... bei größeren fischen ist das nicht die *regel*, dass man mit verwicklungen rechnen muss ..."

schön das du für den drill von großhechten eine bedienungsanleitung hast, und diese auch noch so nett sind, sich daran zu halten ... :m

aber mal spass beiseite; ich gebe dir recht, dass ich das eindrehen bisher auch häufiger bei fischen zwischen 80 und 90 cm gesehen habe, als bei größeren ... |kopfkrat

getreu dem motto: "sag niemals nie" gehe ich an den bodden aber lieber auf nummer sicher, weil ich gerade die ausnahmefische sicher landen will. der rest ist mir aus anglerischer sicht eher egal. warum sollte ich dann bei meinem eigentlichen zielfisch ein (wenn auch geringes) risiko eingehen. das trifft auch auf die verwendeten snaps etc. zu. ob nun 50 oder mehr cm vorfachlänge muss ja letztlich jeder selbst entscheiden ... #6


----------



## stichling-hunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



micbrtls schrieb:


> @Schleienstefan: Ich werde die Beschreibung dahin gehend ändern, das die dünneren Varianten knotbar und die dickeren Schnüre besser mit Hülsen zu verarbeiten sind.


Hallo Micha, hast du etwa schon wieder ein neuartiges revolutionäres FC reinbekommen oder kommst du deinem Versprechen einfach nicht nach? |kopfkrat
In deiner aktuellen Werbung wirbst Du mit problemlos knotbarem FC bei welchem keine Quetschhülsen mehr nötig sind (Durchmesser 0,55 bis 0,88). >hier klicken<
Für mich persönlich unvorstellbar so etwas knoten zu können. Aber eventuell gibts es ja Neuigkeiten am FC-Markt?
Über Aufklärung würde ich mich freuen #6

.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Ich knote mein 0,80mm Fluorocarbon auch; ist zwar dann etwas klobig, aber es geht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> In deiner aktuellen Werbung wirbst Du mit problemlos knotbarem FC bei welchem keine Quetschhülsen mehr nötig sind (Durchmesser 0,55 bis 0,88). >hier klicken<



Leute meckert nicht, sondern beeilt euch, damit ihr die zehn Gufis noch bekommt, die in der Werbung als Bonus ausgeschrieben sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Leute, lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Ich bin der Meinung das man das Material wesentlich besser mit Quetschhülse als mit Knoten verarbeiten kann. Andere knoten es und sind wohl auch zufrieden.

Micha ist ein freier Unternehmer und hat seine Artikelbeschreibung so verfasst wie er das für richtig hält. Wenn man an der Beschreibung was auszusetzen hat dann ist die Knotbarkeit für mich nicht der entscheidende Punkt, wohl eher die Hechtsicherheit. Keiner von euch kann das bei Micha einklagen, wenn er das ändern möchte tut er das, aber wenn nicht? Dann hat er sich nicht an seine Aussage hier gehalten. Verklag ihn dafür, es wird nichts ändern. Leider ist die Artikelbeschreibung nicht so ganz richtig, aber ich befürchte er wird sie nicht wegen euch ändern. Wenn er das wollte hätte er es schon längst getan...

Ende vom Lied wird wie bei vielen anderen falschen Artikelbeschreibungen (Stichwort: Tragkraft/Durchmesser von geflochtener Schnur) nur der persönliche Erfahrungswert bleiben. Manche werden lesen das man dfas Zeug kaum knoten kann und es nicht hechtsicher ist und es deswegen nicht bestellen, andere müssen die Erfahrung erst selber machen. Schade drum, aber so wird es wohl ausgehen.


----------



## Tomasz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Leute meckert nicht, sondern beeilt euch, damit ihr die zehn Gufis noch bekommt, die in der Werbung als Bonus ausgeschrieben sind.



Sooft ich mir die Werbung auch durchlese, aber der 31.10.2009 für die Gufis als Bonus ist wohl schon seeehr lange vorbei:q. Eigenartig die Werbung erst jetzt zu schalten|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sooft ich mir die Werbung auch durchlese, aber der 31.10.2009 für die Gufis als Bonus ist wohl schon seeehr lange vorbei:q. Eigenartig die Werbung erst jetzt zu schalten|kopfkrat.





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Micha ist ein freier Unternehmer und hat seine Artikelbeschreibung so verfasst wie er das für richtig hält.



So wird er auf jeden Fall die Gufis nicht rausrücken müssen! :m

Irgendwas wird er sich dabei gedacht haben... Und wenn "Zeit für etwas neues" heisst das man die alte Werbung nach einem halben Jahr einfach noch mal schaltet heisst das wohl das es wenig wirklich neues gibt...


----------



## Tomasz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

:q:q:q

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## barschben (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

ich bin zwar noch nich sooo erfahren was das spinnfischen angeht(machs noch nich so lang)aber ich denke das wenn man mit längeren ködern fischt und entsprechend früh anschlägt,der hecht mit deinen zähnen gar nicht bis zur schnur kommt.Hab letztens beim barsch fischen zwei hechte auf nen 5 cm rapala wobbler gefangen.Hatte ein 0,20 flourcarbon forfach von climax und konnte beide landen weil sie ganz vorne gehackt waren.Das gilt wahrscheinlich nur wenn keine riesenhechte im gewässer sind .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



barschben schrieb:


> ich bin zwar noch nich sooo erfahren was das spinnfischen angeht(machs noch nich so lang)aber ich denke das wenn man mit längeren ködern fischt und entsprechend früh anschlägt,der hecht mit deinen zähnen gar nicht bis zur schnur kommt.Hab letztens beim barsch fischen zwei hechte auf nen 5 cm rapala wobbler gefangen.Hatte ein 0,20 flourcarbon forfach von climax und konnte beide landen weil sie ganz vorne gehackt waren.Das gilt wahrscheinlich nur wenn keine riesenhechte im gewässer sind .


 

1. Früh anschlagen? Was macht das zum spät anschlagen für einen Unterschied? Der Haken sitzt halt, wo er sitzt...

2. Die Köder können gar nicht lang genug sein. Ich habe nicht erst einen Hecht gefangen, wo vom 15 cm Wobbler bzw. 4er oder 5er Kopyto aber rein gar nichts mehr zu sehen war. Sogar ein Hecht von 35 cm dürfte keine Probleme haben, sich einen 5cm Wobbler auf einen Zug voll zu inhalieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



barschben schrieb:


> ich bin zwar noch nich sooo erfahren was das spinnfischen angeht(machs noch nich so lang)aber ich denke das ...



Die Erfahrung zeigt da leider was anderes.

Für kleine Hechte und einen großen Teil auch der großen hast Du recht, meist würden 10 oder 20cm reichen.

Bei einem großen Hecht der den Köder voll nimmt können aber durchaus auch 30cm zu kurz sein, leider eine schmerzhafte eigene Erfahrung, die schon viele machen mussten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



barschben schrieb:


> ich bin zwar noch nich sooo erfahren was das *spinnfischen* angeht(machs noch nich so lang)aber ich denke das wenn man mit längeren ködern fischt und entsprechend *früh anschlägt*,der hecht mit deinen zähnen gar nicht bis zur schnur kommt.Hab letztens beim barsch fischen zwei hechte auf nen 5 cm rapala wobbler gefangen.Hatte ein 0,20 flourcarbon forfach von climax und konnte beide landen weil sie ganz vorne gehackt waren.Das gilt wahrscheinlich nur wenn keine riesenhechte im gewässer sind .


 
Wie schlägt man denn beim Spinnfischen spät an?...|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wie schlägt man denn beim Spinnfischen spät an?...|kopfkrat



Ist doch klar: Wenn Du den Biss spürst Bügel öffnen und langsam bis 10 zählen, dann Bügel schließen und anschlagen wenn sich die Schnur strafft? #c

Angelst Du anders? |bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



barschben schrieb:


> der hecht mit deinen zähnen gar nicht bis zur schnur kommt




Ist mir ja jetzt erst aufgefallen:

Wenn der Hecht es schafft das ich mit meinen Zähnen an die Schnur komme ist es eh zu spät! :vik: Das ist dann sicher ein Harzhecht - wobei (um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen) auch bei dem ein sehr langes Vorfach von Vorteil ist!


@Martin: Das war aber zu der Zeit als ihr vor dem Angeln noch im Stall wart um euch ein neues Vorfach aus Roßhaar zu flechten, oder? :q Immer wieder wird man als Nichtraucher benachteiligt, kein Wunder das es bei mir nicht richtig klappt mit den Hechten... :c


----------



## KHof (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Stefan, ruf mich an, ich rauch dann eine für dich und rufe zurück.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ist doch klar: Wenn Du den Biss spürst Bügel öffnen und langsam bis 10 zählen, dann Bügel schließen und anschlagen wenn sich die Schnur strafft? #c
> 
> Angelst Du anders? |bigeyes


 


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stefan, ICH habe gelernt, dass man nach dem Biss sich gemütlich eine Kippe anzünden soll und wenn diese geraucht ist, wird knallhart angeschlagen - nur so sitzt der Hecht richtig am Haken!!


 
Ach bei Euch ist das auch so warm.....:q


----------



## lahn mann (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stefan, ICH habe gelernt, dass man nach dem Biss sich gemütlich eine Kippe anzünden soll und wenn diese geraucht ist, wird knallhart angeschlagen - nur so sitzt der Hecht richtig am Haken!!



hallo martin ich hoffe das meinst du nicht ernst mit der kippe in meinen augen der total der mist,einer der 5 gründe sind z.b.

HECHTE DIE DAS MASSSSSSS NICHT HABEN


----------



## Mondtänzer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

ich sehe beim forellen spinnen in bayern unter schiede


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Viel zu früh Martin! 

Das Metall muss schon wieder am Ausgang klingeln, dann kann man mal gaaaanz vorsichtig Fühlung aufnehmen...


----------



## Colophonius (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Das ist doch alles grober Unfug.
Der später Anschlag klappt nur, wenn man auch die passenden Köder verwendet.
Die müssen dafür genau wie echte Fische wirken.
Ich empfehle dazu den Heintz-Blinker oder den Effzett.
Durch ihre natürliche Form, Farbgebung und vorallem Geschmack und Konsistenz lässt der Hecht quasi nie los.
An dieser Stelle solltest du dann den Bügel öffnen und die cubanische Zigarre benutzen.
Sonst wird das echt nie was...


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gut, so sollte es dann funktionieren - Das Ganze dann an einer Kabeltrommel befestigt, sollte dann auch für genügend Winchkraft sorgen!!


 
Jo, und mit 12.489 Metern Schnurfassung hast du genug Reserve für den großen Run. :q


----------



## DokSnyder (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das "Spezial FC" ab 0,55 soll doch jedem Hechtgebiss standhalten - wurde doch angeblich schon tausendfach positiv getestet.... also 0,80 finde ich schon sehr derb fürs Schluckangeln....


 
Der Vorteil vom 0,80er ist halt, dass man falls tatsächlich geschluckt wurde, man den Haken ganz leicht lösen kann: Einen Fuss auf den Fisch und dann ganz fest an der Schnur ziehen. Um den Fisch dabei zu schonen werden Schonhaken empfohlen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Endlich mal wieder normale Menschen!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Der Vorteil vom 0,80er ist halt, dass man falls tatsächlich geschluckt wurde, man den Haken ganz leicht lösen kann: Einen Fuss auf den Fisch und dann ganz fest an der Schnur ziehen. Um den Fisch dabei zu schonen werden Schonhaken empfohlen.



Mit entsprechenden Haken lässt sich so das Ausnehmen auch gleich mit erledigen.


----------



## Gummischuh (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



> Einen Fuss auf den Fisch und dann ganz fest an der Schnur ziehen.


Aber bitte nur mit Schonsohle


----------



## DokSnyder (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

Angeblich soll es ja jetzt, passend zur WM, die neuen DAM Schuppsohlen auch im Fussballschuh-Look geben. Mit unterschiedlichen Schraubnägeln, die man schnell vor Ort an die jeweilige Fischart anpassen kann.


----------



## Domini (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*

als ich zu lesen angefangen habe, habe ich ich mit einer ernsten diskussion gerechnet... xD


----------



## Algon (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum?? Mit Spikes geht auch das Schuppen leichter....


 
ab einer gewissen Fischröße bringen Spikes rein garnichts.#d
Deshalb habe ich immer diese mit bei!!!!#6
http://garten.garten-arkaden.de/Geraete-Zubehoer/Gartenkleidung/Nagelschuhe-1-Paar::3921.html


MfG Algon


----------

